#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-10
<Echramath> Blank DVD+R Disc: 4.1 GB of free space (anteeks mitä)
<Mkaysi-phone> Eikö niissä tavallisesti ole 4.2 tai jotakin?
<Echramath> 4.4 binäärigigaa.
<mjr> juuh, 4.1 menee kyl jo aika virheelliseksi millä tavalla vaan
<Echramath> 4397 MiB se sitten nätisti suostui sinne polttamaan kuitenkin.
<mjr> kuten on oikein ja kohtuullista
<Nakkel> Mites evolutionissa tallennan mailiin liitetyn kuvan?
<Nakkel> Jaha, plain-text tilassa tarjoaa tallennusta mutta HTML ei. Hienoa ja selvitetty.
<HaXeri> hei ihmiset
<HaXeri> mun uusi videokaapparikortti ei toimi
<HaXeri> miten toimin
<Echramath> lsusb / lspci ja selvität sen perusteella voiko se toimia.
<Echramath> Google on ystävä.
<DL_> Saanko mä auki xubuntulla kirjotellun kirjotellun teksti fileen windowsissa?
<DL_> Voisin tosta wlan tikusta naputella tulosteita foorumille
<HaXeri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552472/
<HaXeri> vois windowsilla koittaa
<HaXeri> jos easycap kortin ajureissa ois virus
<vpv> moro. mites minä saan poistettua juttusia tuosta 10.04:n indicator appletista?
<vpv> tällanen olis tarkoitus huomenna asentaa oikeeseen rautaan, niin testailen virtuaalikoneessa.
<vpv> onko nää nyt huonoja ohjeita, vai eikö siitä oikeesti voi poistaa mitään muuten, paitsi poistamalla paketteja? http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/remove-evolution-mail-notifier-from-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kuei3 -> Remove Evolution Mail Notifier from Indicator Applet in Ubuntu’s System Tray « Ubuntu Genius's Blog
<PoisonedDwarf> mitä meinaa ldattaessa tämmöset vaihtoehdot kun standard 32 ja 64 bittiset versiot? mistä nään mitä mun kone tukee?
<PoisonedDwarf> myös vaihtoehtoja console löytyy samat
<Echramath> Ai siis Ubuntun versiot?
<Echramath> Siitähän sen näkee, että mikä prosessori koneessa on.
<Echramath> 64-bittinen suoritin toimii toki myös 32-bittisenä tarvittaessa.
<PoisonedDwarf> ok ja jos mulla ei oo hajuakaan kumpi se on niin mistä sen nään? oletusarvona se varmaan oli toi 32?
<PoisonedDwarf> koetin ladata linuxille ohjelmaa truecrypt mutta se nyt ei osaa avata tota. Täällä on sivusto http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kuLTP -> TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows 7/Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux - Downloads
<PoisonedDwarf> en ymmärrä, miten saan ton asennettua ja toimimaan
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Siis Ubuntussa vai?
<PoisonedDwarf> kyllä tale, ubuntussa
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Joko luit googlettamalla löytyneen asennusohjeen?
<PoisonedDwarf> no nyt löysin ohjeet, kokeilen
<PoisonedDwarf> joo nyt on googlattu ja koetettu yhtä ohjetta ei toiminut.
<juham> mihinkäs se kaatuu, mulla on näköjään uusin asennettuna
<PoisonedDwarf> no en saa tiedostoa auki ja en osaa käyttää komentoriviä
<PoisonedDwarf> synaptic pakettienhallinnasta ei löydy
<juham> ei toi sieltä tosiaan löydy
<juham> se on pakattu, ja paketissa on asennusohjelma
<PoisonedDwarf> pitänee myöntää että en ihan täysillä jaksa säätää ja opetella tässä hirveesti joten kyselen nyt täällä ottamatta sen enempää selvää :P ei kysyvä tieltä eksy ;)
<juham> kun tuplaklikkaat tota, niin ei aukea mitään?
<PoisonedDwarf> hain sellasen ku easycrypt ja se neuvoi lataamaan truecryptin sen sivuilta, latasin ja en saa sitä tiedostoa auki
<PoisonedDwarf> Tiedoston tyyppi on tuntematon se vaan sanoo ku koetan avata
<juham> otithan standard-version?
<PoisonedDwarf> juu
<PoisonedDwarf> standard ja 32 bittisen vaikka mulla ei oo hajuakaan onko mulla 64 bittinen vai 32 bittinen
<juham> toi on ihan tavallinen .tar.gz, kyllä ubuntun se pitäisi osata avata automaattisesti...
<PoisonedDwarf> koetampa huviksein jos toi 64 bittinen toimis
<Echramath> Sano nu nyt ekana "uname -a" termikseen.
<PoisonedDwarf> no meikälläpä ei avaa, tällasta valittaa gedit ei kyennyt havaitsemaan merkistökoodausta.
<PoisonedDwarf> Tarkista, ettet yritä avata binääritiedostoa.
<PoisonedDwarf> Valitse merkistökoodaus valikosta ja koeta uudelleen.
<juham> miksi gedit sitä yrittää avata...
<Echramath> Mistä se systeemi tietää millä se pitäisi avata?
<PoisonedDwarf> jaa-a sen ku tietäs ni viisas mies olis mukla ei oo hajuakaan mikä on edes gedit ja samoin .tar.gz tiedosto on meikäläiselle ihan alieni.
<juham> kysyykö se "Do you want to run "truecrypt-7.0a-setup-x86", or display its contents?"
<PoisonedDwarf> ei
<Echramath> Save as ja ajat käsin.
<juham> toi tosiaan on .tar.gz joka sisältää shelliskriptin
<PoisonedDwarf> millä vitulla, tai mitä vittua käyttämällä avaan jonkun .tar.gz tiedoston?
<Echramath> Kuka täällä vittua huutaa, karannut papukaijako?
<juham> mulla aukeaa tuplaklikkaamalla...
<Echramath> Tar.gz on niin vakiopakkaus että se kyllä aukeaa tosiaan filemanagerista ihan suoraan.
<Echramath> Selaimistahan ei aina tiedä, ne voivat päätellä vähän väärin mm. mimetyyppien perusteella.
<PoisonedDwarf> no eipä avaudu vakiopakkaus meikällä ja mikä on filemanageri? suomenkielinen nimi sille ohjelmalle on?
<Echramath> Siis tiedostohallintaikkunat... Nautilushan se on.
<PoisonedDwarf> nyt alkaa kyllä olla verensokerit niin alhaalla että pakko syödä jotain ja tulla sitten uudestaan kyselemään apua. Kiitos kaikille jotka olette jaksaneet auttaa tähänasti
<Echramath> Mut ne Ubuntun käyttöliittymän ihan vakioikkunat siis, eihän niitä muista erillisenä softana aatella.
<cygnus011> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mavis> Hello finland
<Rh-> hello
<mavis> goodbye finland
<mavis> （´∀｀）
<Rh-> hha
<porkkana> moron
<porkkana> asentelin juuri aspire oneen uusimman ubuntun netbook remixin, yritän asettaa asetuksia evolutioniin, mutta osa sen setup assistantin ruudusta jää ruudun ulkopuolelle
<porkkana> enkä siis pääse asennuksessa pitemmälle kun en voi painaa forward nappia
<Kurko> paina alt ja raahaa sitä ikkunaa..
<porkkana> jepulis
<porkkana> kiitoksia
<ak-> onkos jotain valmista kikkareetta jolla sais hallittua tuulettimien nopeuksia? fancontrollia kokeilin mutta pwmconfiggi ei tunnistanu tuulettimia mutta sensor-detectillä kyllä ne näky
<ak-> toi kotelotuuletin huutaa jatkuvati täysillä vaikka ei ois tarvetta ja pitää aikamoista meteliä
<heikkiket> onko kenelläkään cdepackista kokemuksia? Tästä siis kyse: http://www.stanford.edu/~pgbovine/cdepack.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kvS68 -> CDEpack: Escape dependency hell and easily run your Linuxprograms on other machines
<rhkfin> Lenovo T60, Radeon Mobility X1400 ja Maverick Kubuntulla, 3D hakusessa.
<rhkfin> glxgears antaa segfaultin ulos..
<rhkfin> fglrx asennett
<rhkfin> vinkkejä..?
<rhkfin> hmm.. tarina kertoo että fglrx:stä loppui tuki tuolle joskus 2009!? hienoa..
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-11
<DL_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10342504&postcount=30  Osaisko joku auttaa tossa?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kxNQA -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] A-LINK WNU wireless usb stick doesnt work
<DL_> Sain wlan usb tikun ottamaan yhteyden routeriin mutta nettiin ei silti jostain syystä pääse.
<DL_> kenelläkään ei ole wlania?
<DL_> huh ku hiljasta
<Tekno__> ei tähän aikaan päivästä
<topyli> toki wlan on, mutta tämä on toimiva versio
<skfin> Wlan on mutta broadcomin piiri
<DL_> joo-o
<DL_> Kyllähän toikin toimii windowsissa
<tale> DL_: Hankala auttaa jos ajuri ei vaan toimi.
<DL_> Se saa yhteyden reitittimeen mutta mitään dataa se ei siirrä. Hieman outo ongelma.
<tale> DL_: Eikö voisi ostaa USB-tikkua joka toimii Linuxissa?
<topyli> taitaa olla paras neuvo
<DL_> Joo voishan sitä senkin tehdä. Mitkähän ois halpoja 54mt wlan usbeja jotka toimis suoraan heittämällä.
<tale> DL_: Mulla on TP-LINK TL-WN321G. Toimii heittämällä.
<DL_> N-tuki toki ois hyvä mutta ei pakollinen.
<DL_> tale: osaako toi wpa2 / nat ja löytää hidden verkon?
<tale> NAT en ymmärrä mitä se tässä tapauksessa vaikuttaisi. WPA2 ja hidden verkot, eikös ne ole ajurista kiinni eikä USB-tikusta?
<tale> Mulla joka tapauksessa on WPA-PSK käytössä ja SSID piilotettu.
<DL_> okei
<DL_> http://hintaseuranta.fi/tuote.aspx/160354 tämä ilmeisesti kyseessä?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kyhSc -> TP-Link TL-WN321G alk. 9€ - Hintaseuranta.fi
<tale> Epäilemättä.
<tsaknorris> hmm
<tsaknorris> oonko mä niin jäljessä taas kaikesta niinku oonki :D Mutta siis luulin että vielä tarvitaan suoraa ja kierrettyä ethernet kaapelia. Onko näin että joka laite osaa nyt automatic yhdistää piuhalla kuin piuhalla?
<tale> tsaknorris: Useat kytkimet osaa tunnistaa kaapelin, ja kytkee sen portin ristiin tai suoraan eli molemmat kaapelit toimii samalla tavalla.
<tsaknorris> mulla vaan kilisi kellot päässä kun kaveri sano että sai toimimaan verkkolevyn suoraan koneeseen yhdistämällä ja nyt se toimii vaikka adslreititinmotukka olisi välissä!?!? O.o
<tale> tsaknorris: Kaikki laitteet ei tuota osaa.
<tsaknorris> ok
<DL_> Mun vanha xbox ei siis se uudempi 360 niin vaati ristiinkytketyn kaapelin
<tsaknorris> kun aluksi sillä ei toiminut sen reitittimen kanssa ja nyt rupes sitte "toimii"
<tale> tsaknorris: Joissain kytkimissä, vanhoissa joita mulla on, oli uplinkkiä varten kaksi porttia. Toinen suoraan kytketty ja toinen ristiin kytketty. Eli riippuen millainen kaapeli oli se toimi toisessa niistä.
<tsaknorris> pitää varmaa käydä vilkasee sen säätämisiä :)
<topyli> lähinnä kai se on vanha/uusi laite -erottelu joka ratkaisee
<tsaknorris> mut ok eli nykyään on niin viisaita laitteita että ne tietää kumpaa piuhaa niihin kiinnittää :)
<tale> tsaknorris: Juurikin näin.
<topyli> juu
<tsaknorris> nerokasta
<tale> Niissä kaapeleissahan ei ole muuta eroa kuin että pari johtoa on kytketty ristiin. Jos portti osaa kytkeä ne samat nastat ristiin, ne kumoaa toisensa ja toimii kuin suoraan kytketty kaapeli.
<tale> Mulla on silti ristiin kytkettyjä kaapeleita siltä varalta että tulee vastaan laitepari jossa semmoinen on pakko olla.
<tsaknorris> juu... joskus tuli tehtyä noita liittimiä
<tsaknorris> kierrettyä ja suoraa :)
<tale> Minäkin olen niitä tehnyt. Mahdottoman vaikeaa hommaa.
<DL_> http://www.data-systems.fi/?sivu=tuotteen_lisatiedot&link=mb&tuote_id=96790   tilaukseen lähti, toivotaan että tolla toimis.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kym7B -> Data-Systems Oy
<czr> auto-mdix on se ominaisuus minka mukaan PHY (verkko"kortin/piirin" osa) osaa vaihtaa ristiin signaalit jos on tarvis
<czr> eli yleensa jos hakee netista piirin/kytkimen nimella ja "auto-mdix" niin selviaa et onko vai eiko
<puunakki> nyt olis aika kipakka ongelma
<puunakki> tarvis saada firewireen liitetty videokamera näkymään ustream.tv palvelussa
<puunakki> Kino löytää kameran ja muutenkin tuntuu toimivan ihan OK
<puunakki> mutta kun yritän aloittaa streamia tuolla ustream.tv palvelussa niin se ei löydä kameraa, mikä avuksi?
<puunakki> ubuntu 10.10 distrona
<Noxidious> hyvää iltaa!
<Wolde> sitä! :D
<Noxidious> Yrittäessäni uninstalloida sourcesta asentamaani Audaciousta heräsi kysymys pystyykö nähdä kaikki asennetut softat/pakkaukset/mikä oikea termi liekään vaikka ne olisi asennettu sourcesta?
<Noxidious> dpkg kun ei listannut tuota audaciousta vaikka se applications-tabin alla olikin
<Noxidious> eikä audacious-pluginssia
<inz> Jos asennat lähdekoodista käännetyn, dpkg ei siitä silloin tiedä mitään.
<Noxidious> juu niin ajattelinkin
<inz> Poistovaihtoehtoja on, jos lähdekoodi on vielä tallessa, make uninstall tai sitten etsit kaikki tiedostot ja poistat ne.
<Noxidious> juu tuonkin sain selville, mutta lähdekoodista asennettuja ohjelmia ei pysty muuten saada selville kuin muistamalla itse?
<Crazyguy> ei oikeastaan
<inz> Pienellä skriptitaialla voi saada approksimaation, mutta ei mitään kovin pätevää.
<inz> Ja prosessi kestää melko kauan.
<Noxidious> toinen tuon kanssa säätäessä herännyt kysymys on että saako jotenkin root-oikeudet päälle kun tuolla graafisella file managerilla seikkailee? kun ei pystynyt /usr/local/src-kansioon mitään tehdä :(
<IhqTzup> esim. "sudo nautilus" kirjotat päätteeseen
<Noxidious> haa niinpäs tietenkin, kiitokset!
<th0rs> trrrvehdys, Spotify soittaa musiikkia läppärin kaiuttimista vaikka usb-äänikortti kytkettynä ja kortin kautta selaimessa ja rytmilaatikossa soitettu musiikki. Onko kellään hajua kuinka vika korjataan?
<th0rs> winen kautta
<th0rs> pyörii
<ninnnu> th0rs: Asenna paketti "pavucontrol" ja säädä sieltä oikea ulostulo
<th0rs> kokeillaan kitos
<th0rs> ninnnu: Ei toiminut
<ninnnu> "ei toiminut" = et löytänyt ohjelmaa vai mitä?
<th0rs> ohjelma löytyi ja kokeilin vaihtaa asetuksia
<ninnnu> Kai sä säädit sieltä "playback"-välilehdeltä sen Spotifyn kohdalta?
<th0rs> mutta soittaa edelleen spotifyn läppäristä ja selaimen/rytmilaatikon äänet stereoitten kautta
<th0rs> ei löydy kun sovellukset, kaikki virrat ja näennäisvirrat- vaihtoehdot
<ninnnu> No se sovellukset
<th0rs> juu siitä säädin
<ninnnu> No sit en osaa sanoa
<th0rs> Ok, no edistystä joka tapauksessa e spotifyn open kuuluu winen kautta.
<dude88> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-12
<DL_> Ei tarviikkaan uutta wlan tikkua ostaa
<anger> Ei toimi kovin kiitettävästi ubuntun drupal6-paketointi
<anger> Ainakin mulla loi vaan tyhjän tietokannan
<anger> kas, ongelma olikin vaan tossa install-skriptissä, joka tilttasi kun deviserverillä oli display_errors on
<DL_> Mitkä kaksi valikkoa on xubuntun yläpaneelissa vasemmassa laidassa? Sovellukset on vissiin toinen mutta mikä se toinen on?
<DL_> Onnistuin jotenkin resetoimaan ton paneelin ylhäältä ja kadottaa alapalkin.
<anger> kohtalaisen paskasti tehty paketti kyllä tuo drupal6
<anger> ei sillä että tälläsiä softia yleensäkään kannattaisi asennella ubuntun paketeista...
<DL_> mikäs tuo drubal on?
<Iltsu> cms
<DL_> ei sano mitään
<Wolde> DL_: Vähän niinkuin wordpress
<Iltsu> content management system
<Wolde> julkaisujärjestelmä
<Iltsu> nii paitti et wordpress on enempi blogeille
<Wolde> Jep :D
<Wolde> Onpahan muutamia kunnon sivujakin wordpressillä toteutettuna nähty, mutta kuulemma aika pirullista sen ulkoasun kanssa
<DL_> okei
<DL_> Kertokaas mitkä ne kaksi valikkoa on oletuksena xubuntun paneelissa vasemmassa laidassa?
<IhqTzup> sijainnit ja järjestelmä?
<elias_a> DL_: Drupal p-kirjaimella.
<kimbledon> moikka
<kimbledon> miten saan tässä ambience teemassa muutettua on titlen tohon keskelle helpoiten
<kimbledon> löytyki jo
<topyli> höh, lähti. olisin halunnut tietää
<topyli> oikeastaan olisin halunnut tietää kuinka saan elementaryssa titlen laitaan :)
<elias_a> Mitäs ihmettä pitää antaa vastaukseksi kun topin tulosteesta yrittää suoraan tappaa jonkun prosessin kill-komennolla (jonka siis saa k-näppäintä painamalla)?
<elias_a> Ensin kysytään PIDiä ja se on selvä, mutta sitten kysytään näin: Kill PID 31291 with signal [15]:
<tale> elias_a: PID on se mitä se pyytää.
<elias_a> Mitäs tuohon nyt sitten kuuluu vastata?
<tale> Jaa, signaalin numero.
<tale> 15 on TERM, 9 on KILL.
<tale> elias_a: man signal
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos!
<czr> paina enter
<czr> 15 on oletus :-)
<elias_a> Mä olen koittanut vastata siihen, että Y :)
<elias_a> Ja kehtaan vielä tunnustaa sen julkisesti...
<tale> elias_a: Kyllä me uskotaan sinun olleen poissa tietokoneen ääreltä, ja kissa käveli näppäimistölä.
<czr> Y on ihan hyva signaalin numero kyl :-)
<czr> mut onhan toi vahan historian siipien havinaa et noissa kaytetaan numeroita.
<elias_a> tale: Meillä käveli rotat.
<elias_a> Kävi joskus 15 vuotta sitten niin, että olin juuri puhaltanut lemmikkirottaa sieraimiin (ne inhosivat sitä) kun se oli merkannut pissalla mun kädet ja näppiksen.
<elias_a> Menin keittiöön tekemään jotain muuta hetkeksi ja se oli taas ollut siellä näppiksellä kävelemässä.
<elias_a> MOT Englanti-Suomi oli auki ja rotta oli painellut hakukenttään lyhenteen, jonka käännös oli "kuninkaallinen eläintensuojeluyhdistys".
<czr> haha
<czr> ei mikaan tavisrotta.
<elias_a> Aika hyvin se painui mieleen.
<tale> Oliko ne niitä pan-dimensionaalisia hemmoja jotka tekee ihmiskokeita?
<elias_a> Just niitä.
<elias_a> Google Desktopin indeksoija näyttää joskus jämähtävän viemään kaiken cpu-ajan.
<inz> czr, voi siihen kirjottaa myös TERM, KILL jne
<czr> inz, niinmut..
<MasterJ_> mistähän kannatas katella kun alkanu kirjautumaan itsekseen ulos, teki eilen ja tänään saman
<kingi89> MasterJ_: varmaan näytönohjaimen ajureista kannattaa alottaa, saattaa olla että X-palvelin kaatuu
<MasterJ_> ah, no en jaksa :)
<tale> MasterJ_: Ei kai näytönsäästäjä ole kyseessä? Sehän lukitsee näytön ja pitää salasana kirjoittaa.
<Pekke> onk tietoa miten pystyn suorittamaan winen kautta ajettavan pelin (death rally) ikkunassa? eli ei veis koko näyttöä. ubuntu 10.10, gnome
<Pekke> winen asetuksista yritin jotain säätää mutta en löytänyt ainakaan tuohon vaikuttavaa asetusta (mm. jotain työpöydän virtualisointia koitin jossa asetin ruudun koon 800x600 kokoiseksi)
<Zastin> Pekke: ootko yrittänyt dosboxia death rallyyn?
<Zastin> ite joskus pelannu dosboxilla ja hyvin toiminu
<Pekke> hmmh, en ole yrittänyt kun winen sivuilla luki että winen kautta toimii hienosti
<Pekke> kiitti vinkistä
<Zastin> dosboxi vaan vaatii vähän säätämistä, jos sitä kokeilet
<Pekke> jeah, on sitä joskus tulle käyteltyä jossain yhteydessä
<Pekke> kahtotaan nyt lähdenkö sille tielle, tuo death rally toimii muuten winen kautta hienosti, mutta jos menee esim alt-tabilla vaihtamaan ikkunaa niin en pääse siihen enää takasin
<Zastin> jep, mun käsityksen mukaan pitäs tuolla emuloi virtuaalista työpöytää asetuksella pystyä rajaamaan ikkunaan wine ohjelmat, mutta jos se ei toimi niin sitten en osaa neuvoa
<MasterJ_> tale en käytä näytönsäästäjiä tuo tapahtu keskenkaiken
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-13
<kimbleppnet> mulla pitää olla roaming päällä mokkulan kanssa et toi yhdistää verkkoon, ku saunalahti on mun tarjoaja ja elisan verkossa
<kimbleppnet> mut eiks se voi vahingossa yhdistää esim venäjälle
<kimbleppnet> oon täl hetkel aika itärajan tuntumas
<IhqTzup> miks pitää olla romaing päällä?
<happosade> Iltaa
<happosade> Onko kukaan teistä käyttänyt duplicityä?
<ninnnu> Mulla on semmonen fiilis että olisin joskus käyttäny
<ninnnu> Empäs ookkaan
<elias_a> Mikäs se sellanen edes on?
<anger> saa synkattua useampaan paikkaan
<anger> ja ei, en varsinaisesti ole käyttänyt
<anger> joskus kokeillut ja päätynyt syystä tai toisesta rsyncciin
<Iltsu> happosade, joo eilenk oitin ekaa kertaa ja totesin parhaimmaks ratkasuks
<pertsa> Osaisiko joku sanoa mikäs mättää kun Nokian CS-17 mokkula pitäis saada ubuntu 10.10:ssä toimimaan. Ilmeisesti pitäis toimia ihan "eject /dev/sr1" komennolla, millä lähti kyllä ledit vilkkumaan, mutta tulee vain yhteys katkennut kun yrittää yhdistää?
<pertsa> tuon jälkeen tekee näköjään vanha hyvintoiminut elisan mokkula saman homman...
<Tm_T> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<pertsa> Ei kenelläkään ideoita? Asiaa vielä hankaloittaa, että mokkula ja ubuntu on faijalla, joka asuu 800km päässä ja sitä koitan puhelimella neuvoa :/
<Zastin> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=35577.msg281220#msg281220
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YS0nAS -> Nokia CS-17 ja Ubuntu 10.04
<Zastin> en tiedä oisko tuosta apua
<skfin> Hääsi sitten locon pois :(
<pertsa> juu, kattelin noi läpi ja pitääpä koittaa lisätä toi
<pertsa> ./etc/usb_modeswitch.d/0421:0622 tiedosto sinne ja muokata tota usb_modeswich.rules tiedostoa.
<pertsa> voi kumpa vaan olisi kone tuossa vieressä niin helppoahan se olisi... No toivottavasti saa jotenkin faijalle ton homman selostettua.
<tale> pertsa: Ota etäyhteys siihen koneeseen. Komenna faija asentamaan openssh-server, katsomaan http://whatismyip.com osoitteensa jne.
<pertsa> empä oo koskaan testannut, mutta pitääpä testata jos ei nyt kovin hevillä faija onnistu
<tale> Vähemmällä pääset, kun on openssh-server asennettuna. Sitten vaan ssh -X tunnus@ipnumero
<tale> pertsa: Sun tarttee tietää tunnus ja salasana siitä etäkoneesta.
<tale> pertsa: Mieluiten sellainen tunnus jolla on sudo-oikeus.
<pertsa> siis saanko sillon käyttöön sen koneen terminaalin?
<tale> pertsa: Saat päätehteyden siihen etäkoneeseen. Jos käynnistit -X tarkentimella sen ssh:n, voit käynnistää myös graafisia X Window ohjelmia.
<tale> pertsa: Helpommin tuolla tavalla muokkaat tiedostoja etäkoneella, siis helpommalla kuin sanelemalla puhelimessa miten pitää muokata.
<pertsa> no pitääpä sanoo faijalle, että yhdistää jostain vaikka ilmasesta wlan paikasta nettiin ja asentaa ton niin pääsee helpommalla. kiitoksia vinkistä tale
<tale> pertsa: Olisin kyllä luullut Ubuntu 10.10 osaa käyttää kaikkia Suomessa myytäviä mokkuloita ilman tiedostojen muokkaamista.
<tale> pertsa: Jaa, tuo taitaa olla  niin uusi malli ettei sitä ollut myynnissä silloin kun 10.10 julkistettiin.
<pertsa> itsekkin sain käsityksen, että ainoa asia mitä pitäis tehdä on tuo eject komento niin lähtee käymään
<pertsa> mutta eipä vielä yhdistä sillä
<tale> pertsa: Epäilen syyksi tuota liian uutta mallia. Ubuntu ei tunnista sitä, ainakaan ei mokkulaksi.
<tale> pertsa: Mutta usb-modeswitch on tarvinnut olla joidenkin mokkuloiden kanssa. Erityisesti jos mokkula näkyy muistitikkuna vaan, auttaa tuo usb-modeswitch.
<tale> pertsa: On riittänyt kun toi paketti on ollut asennettuna, ei ole tarvinnut säätää mitään.
<mjr> se auttaa joihinkin joo
<pertsa> ainakin tuolla --> http://www.siptune.net/siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=udev+rules+mokkuloille&highlight=cs-15 on maininta, että cs-15 toimii pelkällä eject komennolla, ja olihan toi cs-17:kin ihan mykkä ennen ejectiä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pcpMTt -> Evernet User Manual : udev rules mokkuloille
<pertsa> toi taitaa olla sama
<turkka80> Pikainen kysymys... Normaaliin työkalupakkiin on kuulunut Quanta Plus-sovellus vaikka käytänkin Gnome-työpöytää. Ennen kaikki toimi, mutta nyt 10.10-versiossa jostain syystä Quanta ei lähde käyntiin ilman sudoa. Mistähän moinen velttous johtuu?
<jjo> jos sen käynnistää komentoriviltä ilman sudoa, niin tulostaako se jotain virheitä?
<turkka80> joo...ootas hetki
<turkka80> http://pastebin.com/9DLKDmxK
<turkka80> Itse asiassa tekee samaa myös muiden KDE-sovellusten kanssa, eikä käyttäjäryhmissä ole laisinkaan kde-ryhmää. Eikös sellainen kuuluisi olla?
<Tm_T> ei
<Tm_T> turkka80: tuo virherimpsu paljastaa että olet graafisia ohjelmia ajanut sudon kanssa (:
<jjo> juu ~/.kde:n alla on oikeudet pielessä
<jjo> joko oikeudet kuntoon tai jos kde-softien konffeissa ei ole mitään tärkeää, tuhoaa koko hakemiston ja antaa sovellusten luoda ne uudelleen
<Tm_T> "sudo chown turkka -R ~/" olisi lie ruma mutta nopea tapa korjata
<Tm_T> !rights
<turkka80> Ööö... En ainakaan tietoisesti ole... Mites tuota noin niin kun jossain vaiheessa herjaili jotain ICEauthority-oikeuksista. Miten niiden kuuluisi olla, eli olenkos hätäpäissäni tehnyt tai muuten vaan päissäni tehnyt jotain hupsua...;)
<Tm_T> turkka80: sitä samaa, eli graafisia ohjelmia ajettu sudolla
<Tm_T> turkka80: esim tuota quantaa
<turkka80> Oolspraittinen... Olisi sitä järkeä voinut käyttää...;) Eli tuhosin .kde-hakemiston ja kaikki näyttäis taas toimivan ok
<turkka80> Sen sijaan omia aikojaan tuli päätteeseen seuraavanlainen virheilmo... http://pastebin.com/bTZ2g4yQ
<turkka80> Näyttäisi olevan knotify mikä tuota tekee
<Tm_T> turkka80: jotta varmasti sinulla on kirjoitusoikeus kotikansiosi tiedostoihin, aja "sudo chown turkka -R ~/"
<turkka80> chown: tiedostoa ”/home/turkka/.gvfs” ei voi käsitellä: Lupa evätty... Kiva...;)
<Tm_T> turkka80: sudo unohtui?
<turkka80> ei unohtunut
<Tm_T> öhm, jännää
<mjr> se on fuse-mountpoint
<mjr> ei varmaan tue operaatiota
<Tm_T> ah, hyvä tietää
<turkka80> Kyllähän minulla on joo nuo kirjoitusoikeudet olemassa tuonne kotikansioon, mutta lähinnä oli kysymys siitä, että kun muutin sen .ICEauthorityn oikeuksia enempi itseeni päin kallelleen niin virheilmoitukset poistuivat, mutta se, että onko ne oikeudet nyt kohdallaan vai ei lienee perimmäinen kysymys. Nyt toimii sekä Gnome että KDE-softat ihan ok, eli "eteenpäin on menty" sanois Muurisen Antti
<turkka80> Näkyy olevan aika vanha bugi tämä kaikkiaan... Eli ilmeisesti .ICEauthorityllä kuuluisi olla oikeudet 755 tjsp?
<turkka80> Ok hyvin näyttäisi pelaavan rebootinkin jälkeen. Kiitoksia kaikille tasapuolisesti...;)
<Kehet> onkos ubuntulla joku oma boot loaderi?
<Iltsu> ei
<Iltsu> iha grubbia käyttää
<Iltsu>  kuissi
<Kehet> saakohan sitä muokattua jotenkin
<Iltsu> juu
<Iltsu> tai siis mitä sun tarvis muokata
<Kehet> tuli mieleen etta jos wintoosan saisi asennettua tuohon viereen
<Iltsu> joo saa
<Iltsu> windows ylikirjottaa sen grubin vaan
<Iltsu> et kannattaa pitää ubuntun asennuslevy hollil minkä kans asentaa sen grubin siihe vierel
<Kehet> eli siis taytyy jokatapauksessa asentaa ubuntu uudelleen .. ?
<Iltsu> ei
<Iltsu> pelkkä grub, jollet sit jottai mokaile ja asenna sitä windowsii siihe ubuntun päälle
<Iltsu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/eKCR57 -> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Kehet> varmaan samalla fyysisella levylla pitaa kuitenkin olla tuo kaynnistysalue ?
<Iltsu> ensmäsen levyn alussaha se ruukaa oleen
<Kehet> tuo kylla selittaa asioita ...
<Kehet> jatkan saatamista, kiitoksia anyway
<Iltsu> juu, jonnee matkaa
<Iltsu> tosiaa oo tarkkan niitte osioitten kans
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-14
<Kehet> seiskan asennuslevy ei nakojaan pida ubuntun kaynnistysalueesta saati osaa poistaa pelkastaan sita ..
<Kehet> jos asentaa ensin wintoosan ja sen jalkeen ubuntu, osaahan ubuntun asennuslevy tehda oikeat temput kovolle ?
<jjo> ei windowsin asennus ole oikein koskaan yrittänyt ymmärtää mitään muuta konellaa olevaa
<jjo> se vaan resetoi ympäristön sellaiseksi jota se tajuaa
<Kehet> no onko ubuntu viisaampi ?
<Iltsu> ohac
<Velisarus> Hi! Are there any fiins here?
<heikki> finns? yes
<Velisarus> Nice :) I have a problem. I don't know how to say "bilingual book"in Finnish. Can you help me?
<Velisarus> This is a book of Martti Hyhynen with Russian translation.
<Velisarus> I try to publish it.
<Velisarus> heikki, I'm on your side. I use Arch Linux. So please answer me :)
<heikki> what is "bilingual book"?
<Velisarus> The book in two languages.
<Velisarus> kaksikielinen?
<heikki> sounds good
<heikki> kaksikielinen kirja  (kirja=book)
<Velisarus> Dis you see such words on the finnish books?
<Velisarus> Did...
<heikki> i think i have never seen such a book :)
<heikki> but yes, according to Google this word is used quite much
<Velisarus> Ok. Thank you so much, heikki! And use Arch :)
<Velisarus> It's faster
<heikki> :)
<Velisarus> Bye!
<heikki> bye
<inz> Onks arch uus gentoo, mulle on jääny molemmista kuva, että niitten käyttäjät yrittää kauheesti käännyttää ihmisiä.
<hifi> arch ja gentoo taistelee toistensa käyttäjistä
<tale> On tietenkin luonnollista väärän valinnan tehneen henkilön pyrkivän lievittämään yksinäisyyttään. Eikös sääntö ollut niin, että 5 miljoonaa fania ei voi olla väärässä. Pitää vaan kerätä tuo määrä.
<hifi> olen tehnyt täyden ympyrän: debian -> red hat -> gentoo -> debian -> arch -> debian -> ubuntu
<hifi> nyt on jonkin sortin käsitys millainen on hyvä distribuutio
<inz> Mää oon vähän oikonu: red hat/fedora -> ubuntu
<inz> =)
<harto> hifi: kysytään sit vaikka et mitkä piirteet ubuntussa on kaikista huonoimpia?
<harto> itsehän en ole koskaan muita distroja kokeillutkaan sen jälkeen kun joskus 2002 yritin saada mandrivaa toimimaan ja silloisessa koneessa oli useampikin komponentti mitä ei vaan saanut toimimaan
<topyli> huonoin puoli on se, että ubuntu on tylsä systeemi. ei mitään jännitystä kun joka ainoa aamu toimii samalla tavalla eikä mitään yllätyksiä ja säätöä
<topyli> :)
<Echramath> Aina voi päivittää.
<anger> kaikissa on distroissa on omat hyvät ja huonot puolensa
<anger> esim. julkisiin servereihin en ehkä ubuntua kovin helposti pistäisi
<Echramath> Mikset?
<anger> mullakin eri yhteyksissä ollut käytössä red hat/centos/fedora, debian, ubuntu, gentoo, mandriva, suse
<anger> Echramath: ubuntulla uptime jää aika lyhyeen
<Echramath> Miksi?
<anger> Ja osa paketeista kuraa
<anger> Echramath: oletko koskaan ylläpitänyt ubuntu-serveriä?
<anger> Intrassa pyörii lts, ja kyllä tätä saa olla buuttaamassa aika taajaan
<Echramath> En minä mitään oo oikeasti ylläpitänyt.
<anger> Kuukauden jos saa uptimeksi, niin on jo aika kova saavutus
<anger> Apache ja php nyt kohtuullisen hyvin paketoitu
<anger> Jopa kohtalaisen tuoreet versiot
<kimbleppnet> debianista oon ite tykännyt serverinä
<pavezzi> debianista olen tykänny erilaisina variaatioina ihan työpöytänäkin
<Tm_T> anger: olen ylläpitänyt ubuntu-serveriä, en ole huomannut suurta uptime-ongelmaa
<Tm_T> (ehkä suurin ongelma olisi se mahdollinen downtime)
<anger> Tm_T: suurin tiputtaja uptimelle taitaa olla noi restarttia vaativat päivitykset
<anger> Ei ole suuri ongelma mun käytössä, mutta ymmärtää kyllä miksei vilkkaampia saitteja välttämättä haluta hostata näin
<anger> Mutta tosiaan, kunhan osaa välttää sudenkuopat, niin ei mun mielestä toki ubuntu mikään mahdoton valinta ole serverikäyttöönkään
<anger> Itsehän tosiaan sillä serveriä myös pyöritän
<anger> Mutta ei myöskään ole mikään Ainoa Oikea Valinta
<Tuplis> eihän semmosta olekaan
<anger> Mikä distro nyt sitten olisi sellanen
<Tm_T> anger: ai mitkäs sellaisia päivityksiä on?
<Tm_T> erityisesti Ubuntussa siis
<tpls> ubuntussa nyt vaan on kaikkee "turhaa" mitä ei tuotantokäytössä tarvi
<topyli> varmaan samat kuin muissakin :)
<Tm_T> tpls: ai palvelinasennuksissa?
<topyli> ei kai siinä ole juuri mitään. tarvittavatkin pitää lisätä itse
<Tm_T> per topyli
<tpls> no siis tarkotin et vrt centos
<tpls> vaikkapa
<topyli> öö
<tpls> centosissa ei oo esim pelejä, jottain compisia kaikkee muuta vaan se kehitys pyörii nimenomaa vain siinä servu/tuotanto käytössä
<topyli> no voihan
<anger> Tm_T: kerneli, palvelin, tietokannat, php, kirjastot...
<topyli> tpls: ubuntu serverissa ei tosin tule pelejä. tutkipa mitä siinä oikeasti on :)
<Tm_T> anger: ja niitä on pakko päivittää useammin kuin muissa distroissa?
<tpls> mä nyt vaan aattelen tätä siltä kannalta et mistä näkökulmasta koko ubuntua kehitetään
<anger> Tm_T: no kyllä mä päivittelen aina kun päivitettävää on
<tpls> kuitenkin tärkein on se normikäyttäjä eikä mikään servuhomma
<Tm_T> anger: ei vastaa kysymykseeni
<anger> On niitä aikalailla useammin
<topyli> ainakin jos canonicalilta kysytään niin ubuntua kehitetään siitä näkökulmasta että canonical saa rahaa. elikkäs servereitä yrityksille :)
<anger> centosissa en tulee kohtuullisen harvoin mitään patcheja
<anger> haittapuolena tosin että kaikki softa on kivikaudelta :)
<anger> mut avs, eiköhän tää väittely ollu mun osalta tässä
<tpls> me ollaan pyöritetty centosia yhdessä servussa 2,5 vuotta
<hifi> ja yhtään päivitystä ei sinä aikana ole tullut ;)
<tpls> ?
<tpls> mitä sinä höpiset
<hifi> vittaan centosin auttamatta vanhaan pakettikantaan
<anger> meillä on centos-servu, jonka juuret kyllä tooodella kaukana
<tpls> no, se kuitenkin on 1:1 sama mitä red hatissa
<hifi> ainakin kaikki kentossit mitä olen nähnyt on aika vanhahtavaa
<anger> jotkut tietokannat tuolla huhujen mukaan jopa joltain 80-luvulta alunperin :)
<hifi> että pitää melkein käsin lähteä kääntämään jos webbipalvelinta edes aattelee pyörittävänsä
<tpls> no ei oo kyllä yhtään pakettia tohon yummin ulkopuolela pitäny kääntää
<anger> sinänsä hyvä että päivityksiä tulee harvoin, kun aina vähän jänskättää nouseeko enää pystyyn buutatessa :)
<hifi> anger: eri asia päivittää palvelinsoftat kuin järjestelmäsoftat
<hifi> se on ikävää että ne oikeat softat on 5 vuotta vanhoja
<hifi> sama debianissa
 * hifi hides
<anger> katkos palveluissa = katkos palveluissa
<hifi> boottaamaton palvelin on huomattavasti ikävempi kuin rikkinäinen softa
<hifi> umm
<hifi> meinasin boottivikainen tms.
<anger> vanha softa != rikkinäinen softa
<hifi> ikävää vain jos haluaa käyttää jotain ominaisuuksia joita uudemmissa on
<anger> mut nyt oikeasti jätän teidät tappelemaan keskenään :)
<tpls> kieltämättä ei oo kyllä oikeesti tullu vastaan tilannetta jossa joku kriittinen ominaisuus puuttuisi
<tpls> vaikka ois vanha softa
<hifi> PHP on surkea esimerkki siitä että se 2 vuoden vanha setti ei riitä
<tpls> mihin se ei riitä?
<hifi> softalle
<hifi> PHP 5.3 sisältää sellaisia parannuksia kieleen ettei ole edes järkevää kehittää alle sen mitään
<anger> tuoreen php:n takia itsekin tuli tuo ubuntu otettua käyttöön
<hifi> nyt on se hyvä tilanne että LTS:ssä on 5.3
<anger> php4-legacylle taas tuo centos oli ihan ok valinta
<hifi> eli voi alkaa odottamaan myös palveluilta tukea sille
<hifi> ja itsellä kyllä tulee aika usein vastaan se että softan stable-1 -versiossa on jotain puutteita
<anger> 5.2 alkaa olla softassa minimi, mutta servereillä 5.1 vähän turhankin yleinen
<hifi> töissä meillä on 5.2 vaadittu
<hifi> 5.3:a ei voida vaatia kun sille on niin vähän tukea
<hifi> muuten koodikin olisi paljon siistimpää
<hifi> kun ei tarvitsisi purkata
<anger> mut tietty jos jaksaa itse käännellä php:t, niin eipä tolla alustalla niin väliä
<anger> saa vieläpä php:n ilman suhosin-roskaa :)
<hifi> eipä suhoshin ole vielä tullut tielle
<Rh-> tutun näkönen älppäri? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13wX1tqIVrE
<Rh-> väärä kanava perskele
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ldTKaZ -> YouTube        - KCD - Simo Goes Poing (Simo Vaatehuoneelta Remix)
<anger> Millähän (k)ubuntussa kannattaa tehdä backuppeja?
<anger> Jotain graafista ohjelmaa vai ihan vaan rsyncillä?
<skfin> anger: Ootas
<skfin> KDE 4.6:ssa on kai omakin backup tool
<skfin> Päivittelen vaan npeesti, näiden lanien netti ei kuitenkaan assembly-tasoa ole :D
<skfin> Vaikka lataus onkin semmosta 2000kB/s
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-15
<nano> miten mutt:issa saa järjestettyy viestit niin että uusin on ylimpänä eikä alimpana?
<^rska> eikös sen saanut "O" valikosta
<anger> skfin: onko tuo minkä niminen tuo kde:n backup ohjelma?
<anger> kbackup?
<anger> ja saiko sillä ssh:n yli siirrettyä?
<Tm_T> anger: ~mikä tahansa KDE-ohjelma pitäisi kyetä avaamaan ja tallentamaan ssh/ftp/muu yli
<daedaluz> miten kääntäis "ramdisk image" suomeks?
<daedaluz> entä "locale"?
<topyli> s/miten/miksi/
<topyli> :)
<Echramath> Ramdiskiä en edes yrittäisi kääntää. Se on niin harvinainen konsepti, ettei sille tule kuitenkaan vakiintunutta käännöstä.
<Echramath> Mutta ehdotan patoputkilevykuvaa.
<daedaluz> :D
<daedaluz> "backend"?
<daedaluz> auttais varmaa jos olisi atk-koulutusta
<Echramath> Kai noi oikeasti on jossain. Missään nimessä noita käännöksiä ei voi kuitenkaan käyttää ilman selventävää englanninkielistä termiä suluissa.
<daedaluz> jätin ramdiskin kokonaan kääntämättä ja lätkäisin vaan levykuvan käännökseksi.
<czr_> argh. ramdisk != initramfs-archive.
<czr_> Echramath, eiks puskukiekkokuva ois parempi?
<MasseR> daedaluz: backendista kuulin eilen termin runko
<daedaluz> MasseR: kiits
<kimbledon> miksei flashplayerin fullscreen mode toimi
<tale> Ramdisk on muistilevy.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-16
<iikoo> heips, onkos joku havainnut ongelmia intel h55/core 5i integroidulla grafiikalla ubuntu 10.10 kanssa? mulla hajosi normaalin upgraden jälkeen kaikki "kiihdytetyt" ominaisuudet...
<tale> iikoo: Tarkoitat järjestelmän ehdottamaa päivitystä? Menikö se virheittä kokonaan läpi? Entä jos uudestaan pistät tekemään päivityksen, näkyykö tekemättömiä päivityksiä?
<olli_> nyt olisi conky ongelma, kaikki toimii nätisti. Käynnistyyki bootin yhteydessä, mutta väärälle näytölle. Ajan erilli, mikllä komennolla voisi määrittää käynnistymään ns secondary näytöllä conkyn
<olli_> molemmissä näytöissä on siis oma X
<iikoo> tale: jep, juuri sitä. päivitys meni läpi ongelmitta, mutta bootin jälkeen gnomen kaikki ikkunan kehykset oli hävinny, ja homma lähti pelaamaan vasta kun otti compizin pois päältä. nyt kun yrittää laittaa työpöytätehosteita niin yrittää etsiä sopivia (kiihdytettyjä?) ajureita ja ilmoittaa sen jälkeen että tehosteita ei voida ottaa käyttöön...
<tale> iikoo: Asenna ne kiihdytyksen osaavat ajurit takaisin?
<iikoo> tale: yritetty, samoin päivitin intelin xserverin uusimpaan, ei vaikutusta. tosin vielä on poissulkematta sekin seikka ettei vaan olisi compiz mikä onkin rikki :P
<tale> iikoo: Sulla ilmeisesti on asennettuna ajureita muualta kuin Ubuntusta?
<tale> iikoo: Tai onko valittuna myös proposed updates tai muut testilaatua olevat jakelut mukaan?
<iikoo> tale: ei ole proposed käytössä. noi 2.14.0 intel ajurit eivät ole vielä virallisessa ubuntu jakelussa tietääkseni...
<tale> iikoo: Siitä johtunee tuo toimimattomuus. Näyttöajurit, ydin ja mahdollisesti myös compiz ja X Window pitää olla yhdessä toimivia.
<iikoo> tale: toimimattomuus alkoi kuitenkin jo ubuntun virallisilla ajureilla. ongelmien alettua kokeilin päivittää xserverin...
<iikoo> compiz herjaa: compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'decoration'
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Stellarium
<nonix4> Hmm... mites lucidiin saisi helpoiten asennettua maverick-virtuaalikoneen dev-paketeilla?
<pesasa> Virtualboxiin?
 * mjr tykkää kvm:stä komentorivihelppouden puolesta, ja on vähän kivampi ollut virtuaalinäytön toimivuuden kannalta
<mjr> mutta joka tapauksessa eiköhän se mee silleen että haet maverick-cd-imagen ja asennat virtuaalikoneen siltä
<mjr> (helpoiten siis)
<nonix4> minkä verran imagelle kokoa jos haluaa dev-kamppeet saada mahtumaan siihen? (X:ää ei itseasiassa tarvitse tällä kertaa, joten server-cd:ltä asennettu lienee vähemmän tilaa tuhlaava valinta?)
<mjr> lienee. Haluatko muuten siis vaan ympäristön jossa kääntää softaa maverickille?
<nonix4> jeps
<mjr> koska chroot vois toimia ihan hyvin siihen kans
<nonix4> no testaamiseen tarvitsee myös sen ajoympäristön... meinaat että chroot käännökseen ja livecd testaukseen?
<mjr> mut eipä tolla sinänsä paljon väliä
<mjr> no, voi sitä ajaakin siellä, mutta voi se joissain tapauksissa olla se virtuaalikone parempi ratkaisu
<nonix4> hieman aidompi ympäristö ainakin
<mjr> tjoo, periaatteessa esim. kernelillä voi olla jossain asioissa väliä (vanhentuneena esimerkkinä nptl-säietuki)
<heikkiket> Tomboy on muuten mahtava softa kevyeen projektinhallintaan, jos saa sanoa. Huomasin taannoin ja suosittelen lämpimästi, mikäli Gantt-käyrät tuntuvat liioittelulta
<pesasa> heikkiket: Hah, kirjoittelin just viikon valo -esittelyä Tomboylle.
<heikkiket> aijahah? no sittenhän tämä ei ollutkaan ihan turha rykäisy
<pesasa> Ja Gnote niille, jotka kammoavat Monoa.
<heikkiket> rohkenen myös avata asiaa sen verran, että käytän siis useita muistilappuja toisiinsa linkitettyinä kuvaamaan projektin eri tehtäviä, sekä niihin liittyviä ihmisiä
<heikkiket> jokainen tehtävä, joka on jollekin ihmiselle annettu, linkittää kyseistä ihmistä kuvaavaan muistilappuun, jolloin "What links here" -toiminnolla saa selville kaikki tehtävät, mitä kyseisen ihmisen pitäisi hoitaa
<heikkiket> joten jos kiinnostaa lisätä maininta tuollaisesta siihen kuvaukseen, niin anna mennä
<heikkiket> ainakin itse keksin vasta tuon projektinhallinnan myötä jotain käyttöä niille lapuille
<pesasa> Ton tyyppisissä muistilappuohjelmissa on hyvin kyllä älytty se, että on ihan turha muuttaa "keltaisia lappuja" sähköisiksi, jos ei oikeasti hyödynnä sitä sähköisyyttä. Linkitysmahdollisuus on juuri tuota hyödyntämistä.
<heikkiket> aiemmin en ole oivaltanut mitä niillä voisi tehdä
<heikkiket> juu, ilman linkitysmahdollisuutta koko softa olisi totaalisen hyödytön
<heikkiket> tietääkö muuten kukaan, kehitetäänkö tuota softaa?
<heikkiket> olisi nimittäin mukavaa, jos siinä olisi useampia linkkiavaruuksia
<pesasa> http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/
<heikkiket> nyt on ongelmana se, että en voi käyttää ohjelmaa muuhun kuin tuon yhden projektin hallintaan
<pesasa> Notebookeilla vissiin saa ryhmiteltyä noita, mutta linkit/laput taitavat silti aina kuulua samaan "nimiavaruuteen"
<topyli> vielä kun saisivat sen android-tomboyn pelikuntoon
<topyli> (read-only on nykyinen status)
<Pekke> onko ubuntussa (10.10, gnome) mahdollista "resetoida" omaa profiilia ja teemaa jotenkin? eli haluaisin resetoida ikkunointiin, taskbaariin, hiiren kursoriin yms tekemäni muutokset
<tale> Pekke: Kyllä, gnomeconf jotenkin, tai raaka peli ja poistaa kotihakemistostaan kaikki gnomen asetushakemistot.
<Pekke> tale: meinasin juurikin että onko jotain theme tjsp kansiota jonka vain voi uudelleennimetä ja se luodaan oletuksena uudelleen sisäänkirjautumisessa?
<tale> Pekke: Ne .gnome* hakemistot luodaan istunnon alussa jos niitä ei ole.
<tale> Pekke: Ne poistamalla katoaa sitten kaikki Gnomen asetukset.
<Pekke> tale: mnjoo-o... taidan testata uudelleennimeämällä kyseiset kansiot, saan toiv sitten renametettua ja korjattua kaiken jos tapahtuu jotain haluamatonta...
<Pekke> tack för hjälp
<tale> Lycka till.
<Pekke> tale: hehe, nimesin .gnome2 ja .gnome2_private kansiot uudelleen kotihakemistosta ja loggasin uudelleen sisään. ko. kansiot luotiin uudelleen, mutta mikään muu ei resetoitunut kuin wlan ja sosiaaliset mediat kyselivät salasanoja.
<Pekke> noh, pittää säätää joskus myöhemmin lisää, nyt -->
<tale> Pekke: Niitä on vielä .config. .gconf*
<topyli> tuohon on Oikeakin (TM) tapa
<topyli> gconftool --recursive-unset /
<topyli> (menee kaikki asetukset)
<topyli> sieltä voi toki poimia pienempiäkin osia, vaikkapa /apps/panel tms.
<topyli> .gnome2-tiedoston poisto ei välttämättä ole hyvä idea edes, siellähän on hyödyllistä dataa
<topyli> epiphanyn kirjanmerkit tulee mieleen, jos sitä käyttää. rhythmbox-kirjasto yms
<tale> Joo, toi oli se komento jonka tiesion olevan mutten muistanut tarkkaa nimeä.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-09
<JKL> miten teen "bookmarkin" keskelle sivua. esim http://java.ociweb.com/mark/clojure/article.html kohtaan java interoperability. mikä tahansa selain/plugin kelpaa. Tai jokin toinen ratkaisu, mikä helpottaa ongelmaa, joka on: luen jotain artikkelia ja koneen sammuttua en muista enää, että missä kohtaa sitä artikkelia olinkaan.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IkOPhS -> Object Computing, Inc. - Java News Brief - March 2009
<JKL> ei tullu ankkuria mukaan toho
<JKL> ja mitä jos ei oo ankkuria
<JKL> ei varsinkaan oo enää siinä kohtaa missä menee sitä artikkelia vaan pitäis aina jaksaa palata ettimään se ankkuri
<Tm_T> hyvä kysymys, minä olen ratkaissut ongelman ajamalla komentoriviselainta screenissä jollain shellpalvelimella
<JKL> voishan totaki koittaa. hajoilee sit lisää, kun jotku roskasivut ei toimi kunnolla
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-10
<Pekkkaa> heipä hei arvon soturit
<Pekkkaa> mistä tiedän mille asemalle käyttöjärjestelmäni on asennettu?
<Pekkkaa> olen tässä aikani harjoitellut yleensäkin koneen käyttöä sekä tutustunut linuxiin, sillä seurauksella, että koneellani taisi olla 3 linuxia, vista ja xp. nyt haluaisin poistaa muut, paitsi tämän Ubuntun ja Vistan
<tale> Pekkkaa: Mitä tulostaa komennot: "df -hT", "sudo fdisk -l", "cat /etc/fstab"
<tale> Pekkkaa: Noista pitäisi pystyä päättelemään mikä levy on mitäkin varten.
<Pekkkaa> mikäs se oli se mesta minne noita tulosteita sai laitettua ettei tarvi floodaa tähän?
<tale> Pekkkaa: Se näkyy topicissa.
<Pekkkaa> http://pastebin.com/XPPCPBS3
<tale> Pekkkaa: Sen nyt ajossa olevan Linuxin juuritiedostojärjestelmä on laitteella dev/sdd5 (tai oli ainakin asennettaessa).
<Pekkkaa> ööö... mulla on tää auki nettiselaimessa, en mä tiedä näenkö mitään topiccia :D mutta muistin juuri tuon pastein
<Pekkkaa> tattis!!
<Pekkkaa> saan muut kovot tyhjäks ja alustettua :)
<Pekkkaa> mikäs tuolla muuten kertoo sen? yritin ite tajuta noista jotain, mutta ei ihan auennu
<tale> Pekkkaa: Tiedostossa /etc/fstab on ne levyt jotka liitetään bootissa, sieltä ilmenee mikä on juuriosio eli / ja mikä on swap.
<tale> Pekkkaa: Myös df -hT kertoo minkä levyn liitoskohta on /.
<tale> Pekkkaa: fdisk -l näyttää kaikki levyt, siitä voi varmistaa tulkitsi oikein noita muita tuloskia. Ja päätellä mikä niistä fyysisistä levyistä on se sdd.
<Pekkkaa> ok eli missä on /, siellä käyttis?
<tale> Pekkkaa: Sinulla näyttää olevan kaksi 160 Gt samanlaista levyä, älä sekannu niissä.
<Pekkkaa> sepä juuri, eli kumman uskallan alustaa :D
<tale> Pekkkaa: Sun pitää päätellä kumpi on kumpi, vertaa mitä levyosioita siellä on, toisessa kaksi ja toisessa yksi primääri ja extendedin sisällä kaksi secondaryä.
<Pekkkaa> eli onko se missä on yksi primääri ja kaksi secondarya, se missä on käyttis?
<tale> Pekkkaa: Joo, siis Unixeissa juuritiedostojärjestelmä on se missä on kaikki tiedostot, paitsi ne jotka on jollain toisella levyllä joka on liitetty johonkin liitoskohtaan. Juuritiedostojärjestelmän liitoskohta on /.
<tale> Pekkkaa: Juuri noin. Siinä toisessa on Windowsin NTFS-osio ja joku Linuxosio.
<Pekkkaa> joo, tämä selvensi
<Pekkkaa> nyt saan tämän linuxkovon kokonaan linuxille, ja tuon vistalevyn kokonaan vistalle
<Pekkkaa> kiitos
<Pekkkaa> hmm... ei se ollutkaan niin helppoa. miten saan levytyökalulla yhdistettyä osioita? vai saanko edes?
<gildean> poista käytöstä poistunut osio, ja laajenna käytössä oleva kattamaan syntynyt tyhjä tila
<gildean> en tiiä onko ees mahollista yhistää olemassaolevia osioita, ei oo koskaan käyny mielessä kokeilla
<Pekkkaa> mitenkäs se käytössä oleva laajennetaan kattamaan tyhjä tila? sitä tässä juuri yritän
<UrB> käytössä olevaa partitiota ei voi muokata
<UrB> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LJ89r0 -> GParted -- Live CD/USB/PXE/HD
<UrB> mutta tuolla onnistuu
<Pekkkaa> onko tuo gparted eri kuin levytyökalu? kun eikös tuota levytyökalua voi käyttää jo olemassa olevalta linux-levyltä?
<UrB> en ole ihan varma millä nimellä kulkee suomenkielisessä versiossa - olettaisin että on sama
<UrB> voi sitä käyttää, mutta sitä käytössä olevaa osiota ei voi muokata
<UrB> muita kyllä
<Pekkkaa> tarkoitin siis että laitan linux-asennus cd:n sisään ja sieltä kautta käytän levytyökalua?
<UrB> ah, luultavasti toimii niinkin
<Pekkkaa> mutta mitenkäs se sitten käytännössä tapahtuu, kun saan sen sisään ja levytyökalun auki? en meinaan löydä tuolta semmoista nappia/komentoa jolla saisin osiota laajennettua?
<UrB> hmmm... disk utility ainakin on eri kuin gparted
<Pekkkaa> ok, taidan tutustua siis tuohon gpartediin tarkemmin
<UrB> jep - sen voinee asentaa myös sillon kun on buutannut asennus-cd:llä
<UrB> tai sitten käytät suoraan tuota gparted-livecd:tä
<Pekkkaa> aika yksinkertaiselta tuo gparted vaikuttaa, juurikin sain tuon vista kovon kokonaan yhteen isoon osioon
<Pekkkaa> täytyypi ladata tuo livegparted
<Pekkkaa> noniin, yhtiömme kiittää jälleen. nyt siirryn buuttaamaan tuolta livelevyltä ja toivottavasti lähtee kone vielä käyntiin kun olen sillä aikani sekoillut :D
<gildean> windows-osion muokkaus kantsii hoitaa tottakai windowsissa
<gildean> levynhallinnalla onnistuu osion laajennus
<UrB> joo, tuo olisi ollut ihan hyvä lisäys mutta ehti mennä jo :)
<UrB> kaipa se gparted hallitsee ntfs:än jonkinlaisella luotettavuudella
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-11
<Vilex> Miten Xchat-GNOMEssa voi mennä serverille joka ei ole listassa?
<heikki> Vilex: toimisko /connect palvelimen.osoite.com
<Pekkah> Päivää
<Pekkah> Osaakos mestarit sanoo onko ubuntussa joku widget ominaisuus?
<tale> Pekkah: Mitä tarkoittaa widget-ominaisuus?
<Pekkah> No näitä kun Windowsiin saa kaikenlaista pientä työpöydälle esim. semmonen joka näyttää cpu ja muistin käyttöasteen
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla oli musa-visualisaattori :3
<tale> Pekkah: Riippuu mikä työpöytäympäristö sulla on. Vanhassa Gnomessa tuommoisia saa yläpalkkiin.
<tuhoojabotti> Gnomessakin
<tuhoojabotti> Joku softa se oli
<Pekkah> Joo mulla onkin tämä uus työpöytä ja siihen ei saa yläpalkkiin ..ainakaan tietääkseni
<tale> Pekkah: Tarkemmin sanoen Paneeliin. Hiiren kakkospainikkeella tökkää yläpalkkia, tulee toiminto "Lisää Paneeliin".
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/plexydesk-ubuntu-linux-widgets/ Tommonen on ainaki
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BpoZH7 -> PlexyDesk – A Widget Desktop For Linux
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Onko unitys kans?
<tuhoojabotti> En kyl muista nyt.
<tale> Pekkah: Siihen voi asentaa Cairo Dock, siis Ubuntu 11.10:iin. Siihen saa jotain tommoisia, käsittääkseni.
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Cairo dock on kans vähän eri. :D
<tale> Mulla ei ole Unityä missään, en osaa sanoa miten se toimii.
<tuhoojabotti> widgetti ei ole vain kuvake, jolla avataan softa. Vaan se on pienoisovellus
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ei saa suoraan buntuun afaik.
<tuhoojabotti> plasmassa voi olla jotain, mut se on kubuntu.
<tuhoojabotti> Pekkah: Googlaamal löytyy noit widgettisoftia. :P
<Pekkah> Joo mäki löysin googlaamalla mutta olisko kukaan käytännös testannu
<tuhoojabotti> Kuten sanoin, jotain käytin joskus, mut en muista.
<tuhoojabotti> Aikamoist säätöö oli. :D
<tuhoojabotti> (saan kaikest aikamoist säätöö)
<jjo> olisko ollut gdesklets?
<Pekkah> Joo mä ajattelin että jos olis juuri semmonen mitä ei tarttisi kamalasti säätää(kunnen osaa)
<tuhoojabotti> jjo: Voi olla, että oli.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei tainnu kyl tuo olla. :u
<tuhoojabotti> http://gdesklets.de/?q=control/view/31 Hieman kerää spämmiä sivut. :D
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TGCah7 -> gDesklets.org | Desktop Eyecandy
<jjo> mä testailin tuota joskus vuosia sitten ja tulin siihen lopputulokseen, että ei työpöydälle kannata laittaa mitään
<jjo> ovat kuitenkin softien alla
<tuhoojabotti> jjo: Jep.
<tuhoojabotti> Kolmel ruudul jää joskus tyhjää. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Harvoin kyl.
<reino> Missä on xconfig tiedosto
<tale> reino: Sitä ei ole nykyään, paitsi jos tekee sen itse.
<Wastrel_> iltaa. Mistä löytyisi hyviä vinkkejä työpöydän asetuksiin kun laittaa fullhd reson telkkariin? Tällä hetkellä fontit on turhan pieniä ja sitten kun fonttien kokoa säätää niistä tulee sahalaitaisia
<Wastrel_> kubuntu 11.10 käytössä
<torde> fonttia voi suurentaa system settingsistä
<torde> sieltä appearance -> fonts
<torde> ja tai mikä application appearance onkaan
<torde> sahalaitasuutta varten on toi antializing -optio sit
<Wastrel_> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-12
<UrB> onkos kanavalla kukaan harrastanut dv videoiden kaappausta ubuntulla? ei meinaa oikein onnista...
<UrB> lopputulos on korruptoitunutta mössöä a'la -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5Csr4ouAfQ&feature=youtu.be
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aLy3GH -> capture006.avi      - YouTube
<UrB> kaikki vinkit erittäin tervetulleita kun googlegin näytti tarjoavan tyhjää arpaa niillä hauilla mitä keksin :)
<ubu7887> UrB: Oletko kokeillut toista pakkausta?
<UrB> ubu7887: toista pakkausta? siis tuolta se näyttää suoraan capturen jälkeen
<Iltsu> jee, sain lämpil vihdoi neti
<Iltsu> oliks siihe joku komentorivikäli mil sain päivitettyy helpost ton 11.04:n 11.10:ksi
<tale> Iltsu: On, neuvotaan päivitysohjeessa.
<Iltsu> kato nii sanoo motd:ssaki
<Iltsu> nonii
<Iltsu> sain päivitettyy
<Iltsu> nyt on varmaa yheltä kiintolevyltä uuid vaihtunu tai jotai
<Iltsu> nimittäi /dev/mapper/kol tarvis mountata, muttei pysty ku levyä ei kuulemma löydy
<Iltsu> munt /dev/sd*:ssä o kaik neljä kiintolevyy niikö kuuluuki olla
<tale> Iltsu: Päivitysohjeessa piti mainittaman tuo, eli kannattaa käyttää LABEL levyosoille niin ne ei muutu päivityksessä.
<tale> Iltsu: Tuon sai muutenkin korjattua, mutten enää muista kun ohjeen lukemisesta aikaa.
<Iltsu> no blkidil katoi uuden uuid:n ja /etc/cryptabii muokkasin
<Iltsu> katotaa josko sil tokenis
<Iltsu> joo tokeni
<shanttu> iltaa. testasin live-usbia ja sen jälkeen ulkoinen kovo lisäsi "nimeensä" merkin "_". Mitenköhän palaisi vanhaan, etenkin koska oli samballa jaossa
<tale> shanttu: Tarkoitatko tiedostojärjestelmän nimiötä eli Label? Vai mitä meinaat nimellä.
<shanttu> tale, Ihan vaan nautiluksessa mitä se näyttää ikkunamanagerissa. entiset nautiluksen oikopolut eivät pelitä
<tale> shanttu: Nimiötä voi muuttaa komennolla e2label tai dosfslabel, tai joku muu komento. Riippuu mikä tiedostojärjestelmä siellä on.
<shanttu> ntfs
<shanttu> label on oikea mutta name ei
<shanttu> eli mount point väärä
<MarcAndreQc>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Oki_jie>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<RiE_aLOnE>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<zZzZ_bOys>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<buns0til_25>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<co_mw_ML>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<georges70>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<CEWE_NDUTZ_BOUKE>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<WAPPO>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<PRIA^DEWASA>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<shady_777>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ce-debate>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<AnakAyam>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<NoHoper>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<rHya3>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<c0_stawberryy>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Oddity>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<wanita_dewasa_bt>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<PijatSensualUtkW>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ikki_jie>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<co`jomblo`esia>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<squ1z5>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<cew_juaal_haandp>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<inz> Jollain on "kivaa"
<Wolde> ilmeisesti
<DONIEE>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<DONIEE>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<DhimmEr>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Ronin`[CRF]>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Echramath> I see your @ and raise with D
<Ronin`[CRF]> JOIN #REMY
<DhimmEr> JOIN #REMY
<[David]KS[Lee]> JOIN #REMY
<Wolde> \o/
<ninnnu> on olemassa sellane ku !ops. Saa sanoa silloin kun tapahtuu tällättii niin ei ole 10min lagia..
<Wolde> Jaahas. :o
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-13
<yakx> hei en saa suomenkielistä oikolukua toimimaan empathyssä tai xchatissä. jokin on siis vialla, mutta mikä. ilmeisesti joku paketti puuttuu?
<tale> yakx: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Suomeksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<yakx> täng juu
<yakx> paitsi, että ei näyttänyt toimivan:(
<tale> yakx: Millä tavalla ei toimi?
<yakx> E: Pakettia language-support-fi ei löydy
<tale> yakx: Voi olla pakettien nimet muuttuunut ubuntu 10.04:n jälkeen.
<yakx> mistähän voisin löytää sen uuden nimen?
<yakx> taisin löytää
<yakx> ilmeisesti mulla on noi paketit asennettuna, mutta ei silti toimi
<harto> sattuiskohan joku tietämään mikä tätä 11.10 vaivaa, kun oireet, jotka ilmesty "itsestään" ja kaiketi samaan aikaan, on seuraavanlaiset: joskus master volume, joskus pcm ja joskus molemmat yhtäaikaa menee alsamixerissä itsestään noin 50 %:een. "Sound" asetusvalikossa kaikki paitsi hälytysäänen valinta on harmaana. Firefoxissa ja Nautiluksessa hiiren oikealla klikkaukseen tullut noin 0,5 sek viive, muissa ohjelmissa, esim. tässä ter
<harto> ja tosiaan tää on toiminut, ja sitten vaan hajonnut ilman että itse olisin muuttanut mitään
<tale> harto: Tuliko ilmiöt päivityksen asennuksen jälkeen?
<tale> harto: Kai se Ubuntu on päivitetty ajan tasalle?
<harto> joo kaikki päivitykset tähän aina olen asentanut mitä on tarjonnut
<harto> mut ei mitään hajua päivitysten ja näiden ongelmien korrelaatiosta
<shanttu> ehtoota. dual boot xp-natty. ubuntu kaipaa lisätilaa eikä partitiomalla ole mahdollista sitä typeryydestäni johtuen tarjota. samalla voisi siirtyä oneirickiin. mitenkä saan fiksuiten tehtyä backupin ja asennettua uudelleen (koskematta windowsiin, joka levyllä ekana) ja palauttaa asetukset?
<shanttu> 1. dd ubuntun partition ulkoiselle 2. windowsia lukuunottamatta partitionit yhteen jättäen swapin 3. palautus dd uudelle tyhjälle osiolle?
<gildean> jos tarkotus on siirtää isommalle osiolle, clonezillalla pitäs hoitua kätsästi osion kloonaus
<shanttu> gildean, lueskelenpa tuosta lisää. kiitti. jotenkin vaikea hahmottaa sitä järkevintä tapaa toimia.
<yangster1> mikäs paketti tarttis olla asenneltua, että saa purettua .r00 .r01 jne tiedostoja?!
<tale> shanttu: Jos joka tapauksessa meinaat päivittää, vois olla helpompi ja nopeampi asentaa uusi Oneiric siihen tyhjään osioon, ja kopioida vanhat datat takaisin.
<tale> shanttu: Ubuntun versiopäivitykset ei minun kokemukseni mukaan toimi kovin hyvin.
<tale> shanttu: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_päivitys
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<shanttu> tale, jotain tuollaista ajattelinkin. kiitos linkistä artikkeliin, vaikuttaa todella käyttökelpoiselta.
<Iltsu> huoh, flexget hajos ku päivitteli eile sit vihdoi ton konee ku sai netin
<Iltsu> miläs ton korjais
<SipuliSopuli> jaahas
<Iltsu> miksei toi voi tul repoist niikö kaik muu
<SipuliSopuli> mikä olis muuten paras ohjelma akun seurantaan? Kun tää mint ei osaa ilmeisesti varotella kun akku on loppumassa ja se on semi ikävää
<Iltsu> vaa joku ihme python-käli asentamisee
<gildean> SipuliSopuli: onks sulla siinä mikä powermanageri?
<gildean> joskus ainakin xfce-pm:n kanssa joutu tappelemaan, sen pysty kyllä korvaamaan gnome-powermanagerilla, joka suostu toimimaan oikein myös mintissä
<gildean> ei ollu tosin verion 12 kanssa, vaan aikasemman
<ath> Kertokaapa miten Ubuntu 11.10 + Gnome 3 -yhdistelmässä poistan koneen muistaman wlanin?
<ninnnu> NetworkManagerin asetukset -> Langattomat verkot -> naks -> poista?
<ath> Network settings -> Wireless -> ei ole mitään delete tms. nappia.
<UrB> eipä kyllä näy tosiaan
<UrB> ei ole vielä tullut tarvetta poistaa niin en ollut edes tutkinut :)
<ath> Eli kertokaapa miten se hoidetaan konsolista ;)
<UrB> auto-connectin saa pois päältä configuren alta
<UrB> joo, jostain filestä tuo pitänee nistiä editorilla jos haluaa kokonaan pois :)
<ath> Sekin on säätö, koska se vaan räksyttää verkon salasanasta.
<UrB> insert only gui :)
<ath> Mutta voi olla hankalaa filenkin poisto, jos tuolla on demoni, joka laittaa sen takaisin.
<UrB> alt+f2 -> nm-connection-editor
<UrB> sieltä näkyisi onnistuvan
<ath> Kas, kiitos <3
<ath> (Nyt pakkaan kirjepommin sille, joka keksi, että pitää olla kaksi guita. ;P)
<UrB> ole hyvä - en tiennyt tuota itsekkään ja tuossahan on selvä, bu... ominaisuus gnome shellissä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-14
<Mikko__> What can I do? I installed ubuntu 10.04.3 finnish remix to HP Compaq d330 uT and now when the computer boot I get 1801-Microcode Update Error message
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännä.
<Mikko__> Kuitenkin painamalla F1-Boot kone käynnistyy ja toimii normaalisti.
<tuhoojabotti> joltain biossin featurelta vaikuttais
<Mikko__> HP:n tukisivuilta ei näytä löytyvän Processor Microcode Updatea Ubuntulle. Löytyy vain Windowseille ja OS/2:lle.
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla ei oo hajuakaan mikä se on.
<Mikko__> Täytyy jatkaa selvittelyä. Pääasia että kone kuitenkin toimii ubuntulla mutta ärsyttävää vain joka kerran painaa boottivaiheessa tuota F1:stä
<Mikko__> exit
<Mikko__> quit
<Mikko__> bye
<tuhoojabotti> Jees.
<reino67>  /help
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-15
<dimape> noniin, alkoihan tämä toimia, kun ensin yritin tulla Operan clinulla ilmestyi jokaiselle freenodessa olevalle kanavalle teksti bartol.freenode.net asettaa tilaksi +n 		bartol.freenode.net asettaa tilan +s: huone on nyt salainen" ja sen jälkeen näytti että olisin yksin kanavilla
<dimape> eikä authi toiminut, mikähän siinä oli...
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Etherpad
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MOiRNy -> 2x03 Etherpad - Viikon VALO #55 | Viikon VALO
<UrB> mitähän nyt onnistuin - poistin vanhan printterin (molemmat samsungeja) listalta ja samalla poistui uusikin eikä voi enää lisätä printtereitä (ubuntu 11.10 + gnome shell) \o/
<UrB> kannatti säätää :)
<UrB> jospa cupsin admin sivun kautta onnistaisi
<UrB> sieltähän se onnistui
<UrB> gnome shellin gui kikkare oli siis jollain tapaa rikki
<re-G> tuli yllätyksenä
<topyli> ei ole shellin kikkare se, samahan se on mikä ubuntussa kaikkialla muuallakin :)
<eeetux> Olen jo jonkin aikaa kaipaillut Exact audio copy ohjelmaa vastaavaa ohjelmaa ubuntulle. Mahtaakohan semmoista ollakkaan?
<eeetux> tai ajan takaa sitä että onko ubuntulle olemassa tarkkaa cd rippausohjelmaa, tämä EAC on siis windows ohjelma.
<Echramath> No mitäs soundjuicer tekee väärin?
<Echramath> abcde?
<eeetux> jaa, en oo kokeillu noita
<eeetux> soundjuiceria voisin itseasiassa kokeilla heti
<PirkkaPekkaMetel> Ehtoota
<PirkkaPekkaMetel> Eikös Ubuntussa ollu jossain valikko mistä sai kovalevyn sammumaan kunnei sitä tarvita
<santtu> moro, mikäköhän mahtais kusta ku yritän liittä ipod touchia koneeseen ni tulee tämmöne ilmotus : Käsittelemätön Lockdown-virhe (-15)... vähän vanhemmalla ipod nanolla toimi ihan hyvin rytmilaatikon kanssa... ja kyllä toi touchikin windowsilla toimii
<santtu> ei vaan huvittais käyttää tota winukkaa
<santtu> libmobiledevice2 asennettuna ja käytössä
<ninnnu> santtu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11350062&postcount=2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HvWwad -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Unable to mount ipod - Unhandled Lockdown error (-5)
<santtu> kiitos, katotaan auttaako
<santtu> eipä auttanu..
<santtu> mullahan oli (-15) kun tossa oli (-5)
<santtu> toisaalta voisin vielä kokeilla bootata
<santtu> palaan pian
<santtu> eipä auttanut
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-08
<Mirv> ninnnu: pari kuukautta sitten viimeksi muistaakseni kokeilin launchyä onnistuneesti
<Mirv> zets: EOS mutta kuulen mielelläni mitä piti puukottaa :)
<Echramath> Joten pidän hupsuna, että gnome image viewer avaa 300×200 kokoisen kuvan 98% koossa.
<nhonvai> Moi. Mistä kiikastaa kun ubuntu asennus cd sanoo pääsy estetty?
<Echramath> Missä kohtaa?
<nhonvai> kun käynnistää koneen ja cd lähtee rullaa
<tale> Miksi nhonvai vaihtaa nimimerkkiä niin taajaan?
<nhonvai> moi tale
<away> no kun tolla perusnickillä ei pääse kanavaan :)
<tale> Ahaa, jotain siis on tehty.
<elias_a> :D
<zets> Mirv: niin boot-repair ubuntu secure remixistä osaa fixata normiasennuksen uefiksi jälkikäteen
<zets> siis osasi asentaa uefi-grubin, mutta initializing ram diskiin jää bootti
<zets> siihen olen jäänyt
<zets> eipä boottaa usb-tikultakaan live uefi-moodissa vaan mustaan ruutuun jää heti
<zets> nomodeset ei vaikuta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-09
<Mirv> toimiskohan http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ hankalammassakin UEFI-koneessa?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ca67O0 -> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) Daily Build
<Mirv> osalle kai noi ihan normi 64-bittiset 12.10/12.04.1&2-imaget toimivat
<elias_a> Ei minkäänlaista aavistustakaan.
<elias_a> Ei ole näkynyt niin uutta rautaa näillä kulmilla :P
<elias_a> Sen sijaan oskilloivia tuulettimia kyllä....
<Mirv> joo ei täälläkään :) tai tukee tää UEFIa mutta ekana pistin sen pois päältä.
<elias_a> Ja nyt en tarkoita oskilloimisella sellaista kääntyilyä vaan ihan kunnon rämisevää resonointia.
<Mirv> sen verran hämärää touhua että tuntuu UEFI disabled paremmalta kuin esim. jokin kovalevyosio pelkästään "BIOS^2":lle..
<Mirv> joskus luin artikkelin jossa aika näppärästi selitettiin kuinka UEFI on oma käyttöjärjestelmänsä ajureineen ja sovelluksineen, sen sijaan että se olisi jotain joka laittaisi vain virtaa piireihin ja antaisi ohjat käyttöjärjestelmälle
<Mirv> coreboot kelpaisi
<Mirv> en vaan osaa (tm)
<elias_a> Tervetuloa kerhoon!
<elias_a> Mirv: Kerrankin pääsen samaan kerhoon näissä kuvioissa kanssasi :P
<Mirv> :D
<Mirv> mun pöytäkoneen emolevy olis piireiltään identtinen sivun http://www.coreboot.org/Supported_Motherboards Gigabyten GA-MA785GMT-UD2H-mallin kanssa, mutta siinähän sitten svn-checkoutin jälkeen ihmettelet miten lisätä omalle emolevylle tukea.. jos jonkinsortin dumppia pitäisi varmaan osata debugata
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kp5D5T -> Supported Motherboards - coreboot
<Mirv> tai gittihän niilläkin on nykyään, missä vaiheessa vaihtoivatkaan
<anger> Pitikö intelin gpu:lle asennella jotain erikoispaketteja että lähtisi toimimaan?
<anger> Jostain syystä tulee kuva vain osaan ruutua
<Kilpuri> öö.. ei minulla ole ollut ongelmia
<Kilpuri> kokemusta on eeeBox koneesta ja pariin koneeseen olen laittanut i3 prossun (enkä muuta näytönohjainta)
<anger> mä laitoin kokeeksi kubuntun yhdelle kohtuullisen vanhalle läppärille
<anger> 500 megaa rammiakin jopa :)
<anger> 640x480 on ainoa valikosta löytyvä reso ja kuva näkyy vaan vasemmassa yläkulmassa
<anger> vois olla kyllä melkeenpä elektroniikkaromukeräys tolle oikea osoite...
<Kilpuri> hassua...se taas ei ole hassua, että minä en tiedä asiasta mitään.
<Kilpuri> kai tota pitää kysyä samalla tavalla, kuin kaikilla keskustelupalstoilla:
<Kilpuri> Mitä se näytti live-levyllä ja miksi et asentanut Lubuntua ja Mint on kiva aloittelijoille....
<anger> niin... livelevyllähän toi kuva oli kyllä ok...
<elias_a> Oliko se heti kiintolevyn asentamisen jälkeen rikki noin?
<anger> joo
<elias_a> Kandeisko koittaa katsoa tarjoaako se jotain suljettua ajuria siihen?
<mjr> intelillä ei ole suljettuja, niiden viralliset on ne avoimet
<mjr> jos se toimii livelevyllä niin se antaa sinänsä toivoa että ton sais jotenkin fiksattua
<Kilpuri> Nyt on joku uusi intelin pikku-piiri joka ei toimi Linuxissa, mutta se ei liity tähän. Periaatteessa kaikkien intelien pitäisi toimia kyselemättä
<elias_a> Eikä se vissiin voi olla rikkikään jos se toimi live-levyllä.
<elias_a> Outo.
<anger> http://anger.kapsi.fi/xorg.log löytyy logia jos on intoa tutkia tätä ongelmaa
<mjr> anger, hmm, eli sulla on läppärin sisäinen näyttö jonka resoluutiota tuo ei tunnista oikein?
<mjr> mikä sen resoluutio oikeasti on?
<mjr> kokeile logata sisään ja sanoa terminaali-ikkunassa xrandr --addmode LVDS1 1280x800 (korvaa oikealla näytön resoluutiolla)
<mjr> ja sitten sieltä asetuksista katsoa voiko valita oikean moodin, tai komentoriviltä taas xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 (korvaa jne)
<mjr> näkis että saako sille käsin sen moodin tyrkytettyä
<anger> nyt ei tunnu nousevan edes työpöytä...
<anger> johtunee tosin siitä että kone on noin tehoton
<anger> Kysytääs vielä täältäkin: olisko tällänen hintansa arvoinen kapistus: http://pohjolantietotekniikka.com/tuotteet.html?id=14/120
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZoCsNc -> DELL Vostro 2520 Ubuntu - Pohjolan Tietotekniikka - Verkkokauppa - Tuotteet
<anger> SSD-levy olisi kyllä voinut tietysti olla...
<snowfake> no ei tohon hintaan
<snowfake> http://www.gigantti.fi/product/tietokoneet/kannettavat-tietokoneet/HPG62220SO/hp-pavilion-g6-15-6-kannettava-g6-2220 tossa samaa hintaan paremmilla spekseillä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nzxclC -> HP Pavilion G6 15.6 kannettava G6-2220 - Gigantti
<anger> snowfake: katos joo
<away> amazonista saattaa löytyä vielä halvemmalla ja jopa ilman postikuluja
<Myrtti> sitäpaitsi Gigantti :-(
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-10
<anger> Saako amazonista suominäppiksillä?
<snowfake> voi olla vähä hiljasta
<jjo> saksanäppiksillä voi saada ja niissä on samalla tavalla asemoidut näppäimet
<jjo> tosin keycapeissa on sit hieman eroja
<anger> Eikös saksassa ole qwertz?
<Tm_T> kyl
<Tm_T> mutta niin pieni ero hattumerkeissä ettei tarvi murehtia pahemmin?
<n1ko> ei tarvii t. saksanäppiksen käyttäjä
<n1ko> tosin mulle nyt ois ihan sama mitä keycapeissa lukee
<Myrtti> ebaystä ostaa tarrat näppiksiin
<n1ko> kuha näppäimet on oikeilla paikoillaan
<Myrtti> mulla on välii vain erikoismerkkien takia
<snowfake> ei ees jenkk vs. suominäppiksessä oo muuta eroa kuin ehkä enterin muoto, onko se pystyyn vai vaakaan
<snowfake> ja sit <> nappi
<snowfake> jota us-näppiksessä ei oo
<n1ko> ja ä:n viereinen nappi puuttuu
<snowfake> jolloin fi-layoutilla se mäppääntyy yleensä ykkösen vasemmalle puolelle
<n1ko> on niissä jo turhan paljon eroa mun makuun
<snowfake> n1ko: jep ä:n vierestä puuttuu mut "å:n" oikeella on sit kaks kun suominäppiksessä yks
<n1ko> eikai oo?
<n1ko> enmä ainakaan oo sellasta nähny, bracketithan siin on p:n vieres
<n1ko> vai
<n1ko> joista toinen siis å
<snowfake> http://carltonbale.com/wp-content/uploads/msi_wind_us_keyboard1.jpg tossa yks esimerkki
<snowfake> suominäppiksessä p:n jälkeen oikeella kaks, us-nääpiksessä kolme
<n1ko> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/08/Computer_keyboard_US.svg
<n1ko> tollasia mä jenkeissä näin
<n1ko> tosin, wtf tossahan on nyt l:n vieres kolme
<snowfake> 104 näppäiminen on se standardi us
<snowfake> ja 105 eu
<snowfake> ja se on se z:n vasemmalla puolella oleva nappi joka on eu:ssa lisäksi
<snowfake> n1ko: jep, yhtä monta tossakin on
<n1ko> jotenki aina aatellu et ne kummatki puuttus mut ei näköjään niin
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mikäs sua Gigantissa nyppii?
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mäkin kerron jos sä kerrot.... :)
<Myrtti> joo, kunhan pääsen koneelle
<Tm_T> gigantti on halpahalli, asiakaspalvelu on usein toisarvoista (eikä henkilökunnan osaamiseen voi yhtään luottaa)
<Tm_T> terveisiä entinen kodinkonemyyjä (;
<Tm_T> saas nähä saako Dellin XPS13 (Ubuntu) Developer Editionia Suomeen
<n1ko> (ei)
<Tm_T> n1ko: jos vastaus olisi lyhyesti "ei" se olisi tullut jo (:
<elias_a> No mä olen kyllä saanut Gigantissa niin hyvää kuin huonoakin palvelua.
<elias_a> Ja samoin ollut asiantuntemuksen kanssa.
<elias_a> Tosin ne oikein hyvät myyjät ovat oppinsa hankkineet muualla ja aikaisemmin.
<snowfake> ei kai sitä missään voi oikeen luottaa paitsi jossain spesiaaliliikkeissä
<snowfake> tosin ei niissäkään. myyvät omia tuotteita universumin parhaimpana
<snowfake> ja just se mikä on hyllyssä on paras
<elias_a> IMHO isompi ongelma on se, että kauppojen pitää olla "auki aina" kun "asiakkaat haluavat".
<elias_a> Siitä seuraa se, että ei ole rahaa maksaa kunnon myyjille.
<elias_a> Mistä seuraa nykytila.
<snowfake> sama se on missä tahansa putiikissa joka on vaikka vähän vähemmänkin auki
<snowfake> joko se vähän viilaa asiakasta, tai on kohta lappu luukulla jos on rehellinen :)
<elias_a> No ei se kyllä ole.
<snowfake> oot vaan käyny jossain kaupassa jossa se ei ole niin räikeää
<elias_a> Mä lähinnä ajattelen tässä äänentoistokauppaa.
<snowfake> tai myyjä osaa asiansa
<snowfake> no, hifistit on jo lähtökohtaisesti niin avoimena kusetukseen että niille myy vaikka 200e usb-kaapeleita
<elias_a> Sillä alalla on vielä erikoisliikkeitä, joissa tiedetään asioista, ymmärretään se, että asiakaskin osaa käyttää nettiä...
<snowfake> vähän puhuu puutaheinää niin silmät loistavat että juu noita kaapeleita mullekin
<elias_a> Ja ennen kaikkea ymmärretään se, että laitteita täytyy voida testata ja kuunnella rauhassa.
<snowfake> nojoo, tietty niiden katteet voi olla sitä luokkaa että jos joku mainitsee että saksasta ton sais tohon hintaan ni on varaa tinkiä :)
<elias_a> snowfake: Kiitos mielipiteestä
<elias_a> Sama pätee soitinkaupassa.
<elias_a> Kun mä menen paikalliseen soitinliikkeeseen ja kysyn että "mitä toi maksaa" niin ne menee melko avoimesti koneelle, katsovat mitä se maksaa Thomannilla ja vetävät hinnan samaan.
<elias_a> Kyllä mä sen ymmärrän, että bulkkia myydään bulkkina.
<elias_a> Mutta sitä mä en ymmärrä että asiakkaan pitäisi tehdä vaikkapa tonnin laatupesukoneen hankinta täysin asiantuntemattoman myyjän avustamana.
<elias_a> Keskiverto kodinkoneliikkeessä ei kyllä enää voi mitään kaiuttimia enää kuunnella nykyään. Sellaisia avokonttoreita ne ovat.
<n1ko> millon niissä on voinut?
<n1ko> Tm_T: se on huonoa markkinointia
<Tm_T> n1ko: hm?
<snowfake> gigantissa ainakin oli kuuntelua varten huone
<elias_a> n1ko: No täällä päin oli ihan kodinkoneliikkeissäkin erillinen audiohuone vielä 90-luvun alussa.
<n1ko> Tm_T: sanoa asiakkaalla ei
<n1ko> perus markkinointia
<elias_a> n1ko: Paremmissa paikoissa oli niin kuin on edelleenkin: siellä oli pari kolme eri tason referenssilaitteistoa ja kaiuttimia sai vaihdettua releohjatusti.
<n1ko> vaikka tietäs että ei, niin parempi viivyttää
<Tm_T> n1ko: nää
<n1ko> elias_a: ai silleenku verkkokaupassa :)
<elias_a> n1ko: ?
<n1ko> ja joo, mäkin muistan nuo yleisemmin, muttei omalla paikkakunnalla koskaan ollut hifihuoneita
<n1ko> tai testaushuoneita
<n1ko> paitsi hifiliikkeillä
<n1ko> elias_a:niin että verkkokauppa.comin liikkeeissä on just noin
<elias_a> n1ko: Niin tarkoitit siis Verkkokaupassa... :)
<elias_a> Koolla on väliä - etenkin kirjaimissa ;-)
<n1ko> niin, vähän samaku tekis mieli aina laittaa vk.com
<elias_a> En ole koskaan käynyt niiden myymälöissä.
<n1ko> joka != verkkokauppa.com
<n1ko> vk.fi taas == verkkokauppa.com
<n1ko> mahtaa samulia vituttaa kun ei tuota domainia aikanaan varannut :)
<elias_a> Täällä päin (Turun seudulla) ne audiohuonees olivat kyllä aika yleisiä.
<n1ko> joo, ja mä olin polven korkunen 90-luvun alussa. Ekat hifiostokset tehty vuosituhannen vaihteessa :)
<n1ko> siinäkin se 10vuoden ero
<elias_a> Jopa pienessä kotikaupungin kodinkoneliikkeessä oli yhtenäiseen tilaan rakennettu väliseinä, jonka toisella puolella oli audio ja video erikseen, jotta möykkä ei kiusannut pölypussinhakijoita.
<elias_a> Jep :)
<elias_a> Paitsi että ero on isompi.
<elias_a> Mä ostin ekat omat hifini -86 :)
<elias_a> n1ko: Tohon päivän hifi-keskusteluun liittyen: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/737476_10151384377305289_158945575_o.jpg
<elias_a> Niin että mitä sitten? :D
<n1ko> suurin ongelma on ennen noita luureja
<n1ko> kun dynamiikka raiskataan radioon ja noille luureille
<elias_a> No onhan se noinkin.
<elias_a> Adios, Nokia: https://gaurangkp.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/nokia-https-mitm/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cWwnY2 -> Nokia’s MITM on HTTPS traffic from their phone « Treasure Hunt
<elias_a> Myrtti: Onko sulla tuosta lisää tietoa vielä?
<elias_a> Mitähän ne oikein touhuaa?
<Myrtti>  elias_a sinänsä tossaei oo mitään uutta opera miniin verrattuna
<Myrtti> voi jopa olla versio siitä
<elias_a> Myrtti: Opera on aika selkeästi kuitenkin ilmoittanut asiasta ja kertoo asian jopa kilpailuetuna.
<Tm_T> mua kiinnostaa tietää mikä ero opera minin ja tuon välillä siinä salauksessa
<Tm_T> "To protect your communication with the Opera Mini server, the client needs to create a secret key."
<Tm_T> enempi http://www.opera.com/mobile/help/faq/#security
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hzYvJG -> Opera Mini FAQ
<elias_a> On muuten hauskaa, että poika sai joululahjaksi PS Vitan, lähinnä exältä ja sen sukulaisilta...
<elias_a> ... läskyjen teon jälkeen se jaksoi pelata sillä vartin ja nyt se hakkaa tossa Ubuntulla Teeworldsia :D
<ninnnu> ..tai sitten vartin jälkeen laite haki firmispäivityksen ja Sony päätti estää pelaamisen koska jollain pelillä voi korkata laitteen
<elias_a> :D
<Myrtti> elias_a: tilanne vois olla eri jos siihen on hyviä pelejä
<Myrtti> mä en oo kuullut kuin yhdestä jonka oikeasti haluaisin enkä sen takia kehtaa vehjettä ostaa
<elias_a> Myrtti: No en minä noista mitään ymmärrä.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mun mielestäni on vain hauskaa, että poika halusi nimenomaan vain ja ainoastaan tuon yhden värkin...
<elias_a> Myrtti: ... ja tuosa se nyt hakkaa tuota Teeworldsia, jonka mä etsin sille siksi, ettei joulun odottaminen olisi niin tuskallista. :P
<Myrtti> olin ehdottamassa yhtä peliä joka saattais olla mielenkiintoinen mutta tajusin että tuskin ikää riittää
<elias_a> Onni on 10v. Anna tulla.
<Myrtti> joo ei riitä ikää, toi on k-18
<elias_a> Antaa olla, joo :)
<Myrtti> Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation ♥
<ninnnu> Sonya ja Ubisoftia... En tukisi kumpaakaan taloa.
<ninnnu> (on kyl melko -ot, mutta olkoot)
<Flavr> Moikka!
<Flavr> Innokaitta kehittäjiä paikalla ? :o
<heikkiket> Flavr: ...ilmeisesti ei
<Kilpuri> kai noita ideoita / ongelmia saa heitellä ilmaan.
<Flavr> Haha :p
<Kilpuri> Kuka noista kehittäjistä kehuisi olevansa kehittäjä, sehän olisi noloa jos ei heti kehittyisikään mitään.
<Flavr> no joo... tosiaa tämmönen lyhyt url palvelu mikä pitäis viedä seuraavalle tasolle
<Flavr> fb & tw auth ja sit automaattinen ns randomi lyhentäminen eli eri domaineille
<Flavr> ja sit maakohtaset staatikat yms
<Flavr> kurkkaa voi http://flavr.fi aika raaka versio..
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/E47z8D -> Flavr  - We ♥ short urls!
<Kilpuri> no en tunne tota fb ja tw juttua, mutta miten se tähän liittyy?
<Flavr> siis kirjautuminen niitten kautta
<Flavr> vois pitää ns omaa listaa osoitteistaa ja muokata esim endiä... tai tuhota urleja
<Kilpuri> jaa. sillein.
<Flavr> jep :) kiinnostaisko  ?
<Flavr> sit tietenki jos ajais hiphop php alustaa :)
<Flavr> et kääntää c++
<IhqTzup_> Hienot sivut :)
<Kilpuri> Minä olen pärjännyt oikein hyvin ilmankin noita, niin en sano mitään...enkä kyllä kehitäkkään mitään. (ei taidot riitä)
<Flavr> Kiitoksia :9! Yep.. sentakii tarve ois löytyy esim suomesta porukka joka haluis tehä työtä softan eteen, aluksi en tietenkää pysty maksamaan mutta jos paisuu niin tietenkin osansa saa.
<Kilpuri> Se, että minä en ymmärrä jotain ei tarkoita mitään. En vaan ole ymmärtänyt sitä, että miksi FBn kautta pitäisi kirjautua johonkin. Onko se joku "oletusselain"
<IhqTzup_> Miten sä tuon faden tuossa kuvien välissä oot tehny?
<Flavr> Kumminki serveri resurssit lähes rajattomat jos käyttäjiä löytyy.
<ighea> miten tuolla voi tehdä rahaa?
<Flavr> Ihq http://tympanus.net/codrops/2012/01/02/fullscreen-background-image-slideshow-with-css3/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hPZGvJ -> Fullscreen Background Image Slideshow with CSS3 | Codrops
<Flavr> Pidettii viikko mainoksia tehtii rahaa n.1000e
<Flavr> :p
<Flavr> pystytää ajamaan esim jokaselle 1000 klikkauselle väliohjaus / näyttö
<ighea> kerro sitten kun sillä tehdään oikeasti rahaa
<Flavr> niinku sanoin toi on vaa raapasu :)
<Flavr> jos homma saadaa pyörimää nii hakkaa ja sylkee vielä päälle bit.ly palvelun.
<Kilpuri> jaa. nyt minä tajusin jotain, mutta ne kehittäjät ovat silti erikseen.
<IhqTzup_> Flavr: Kiitos
<Flavr> Kilpuri... vanhat ns formit yms on vanhaa aikaa... paljon helpompaa kirjautua twitterillä tai facebookilla
<Flavr> ku saadaan suurin osa tiedosta importattua suoraan
<ighea> hmm... "mbnet.fi" ja palvelu ei osannut automaattitäydentää
<Flavr> ilman että on 1000000 eri käyttäjää
<ighea> dämn, tein jo ilmaista työtä
<Flavr> http:// on toistaiseksi
<Flavr> haha!
<Flavr> Sit ns joku automaattinen api minkä vois lyödä on off asetuksilla esim et mailaa osotteen!
<Kilpuri> Flavr: tajusin mitä ajat takaa. Minä vaan en tule koskaan kirjautumaan tollein mihinkään. (tai sen palvelun nimi on jotain muuta ja siinä on sitten jotain....jne.)
<Flavr> Niin no :p tässä tehtiin vähän aikaan sitten käyttäjä kysely niin 70% oli sitä mieltä että mielummin ns valmiiksi kirjautuu kuin täyttelee pitkät päivät
<Flavr> ja sit jossain vaiheessa on fly translate... eli ip / geon pohjalta hakee kielen
<IhqTzup_> Laitoin www.jotain.fi ja tuli "Write a valid url!". Toi kantsii kyl korjata juu
<Flavr> no tos alustassa oliks aukko :o
<Flavr> Ihq
<Flavr> voit tiputtaa esim ton bookmarletin kirjain merkkeihin
<Flavr> ja voit selaa esim jihaa.fi
<Flavr> ja painat sitä nii automaattisesti lyhentää ja voit jakaa esim
<Flavr> twitterii tai naamakirjaa
<Flavr> Sit kehittäjille löytyy tällä hetkellä paska rajapinta mutta sentää jotain... http://flavr.fi/api?url=http://www.mansikka.fi
<Flavr> ja joku jo klikkas :D
<Flavr> eipä tehä turhaa niit urleja... no ei vaa..
<ighea> ei siin mittään, hieno idea
<ighea> saat ens viikolla uuden kilpailevan kloonin tai pari
<Flavr> Ja sit nimenomaa se on tärkeetä et säilyy suomalaisena. allekirjoitan vaikka paperin että en tuu myymään palvelua, niinkuin f-secure yms
<Flavr> no ei se mitää :)
<Flavr> pitähään sitä aina olla vastusta...
<Flavr> :p
<elias_a> Ihailtavaa aktiivisuutta!
<Flavr> Jep :p pakko raataa jos meinaa jotain ikinä tehdä !
<Kilpuri> Jos leikitään ajatuksella, että joku ton nyt kloonaisi, niin mikä on se valtti, että toi on just paras
<Flavr> Se että en kertonut edes murto-osaa mitä tosta tulee :9.
<ighea> miten niin jos? urlin lyhennin on jo valmis ja kaveri tuolla vääntää JSON APIa
<ighea> huomenna valmis
<Flavr> Näimpä juuri sentakia ei kannatta kaikkea täällä huudella :)
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Ja kannattaa muistaa yksi FLOSS-maailman sääntö: edelläkävijä on aina kopioijia edellä.
<ighea> sitten joku kiva mainosrotaattori siihen ja sosiaalisten meriiioiren integraatio
<Flavr> Elias_a näimpä... :)! Ja kyllä se koodiki sit ratkaisee lopuksi
<Flavr> hiphop php just sentakii et sitku paisuu ku pullataikina nii ei tartte heti hätä pakkoi sekotella, ja kyll ne resurssitki ratkasee esim tällä hetkellä kehitys palvelimena... 16cpu 16gb ram ja 200gb kovalevytilaa... :p sponsori totes et jos tartte lisää nii skaalatkaa ite.
<Flavr> 1gbit yhteys... ja cdn palveluntarjoaja sponsorina
<Kilpuri> FLOSS on hieno juttu. Silti noi valmiit tavarat pitää "markkinoida". Ei tämmöinen minun kaltainen sukankuluttaja arvioi koodia....
<Flavr> Mutta arvioit varmasti sitä miten sivusto toimii ja reakoi
<ighea> Flavr: jos olisitte joskus lukeneet hiphopin dokkaria siellä painotetaan kovasti ettei se ratkaise nimenomaan noita pullataikinaongelmia vaan pullonkaulat yleensä johtuu ihan muusta ja on ratkaistava toisin keinoin
<Flavr> ighea... niinkuin sanoin ;) ei kaikkee kannatta kilpailijalta kuunnella :p
<Flavr> lueppa dokkari tornado web server
<Flavr> aika paljon kovemmat ku normi lamp stäkillä
<Kilpuri> 21:43]	Flavr	Mutta arvioit varmasti sitä miten sivusto toimii ja reakoi  <--toi on totta.
<Flavr> Jep :) !
<Kilpuri> Meinasin jotenkin sitä, että selaimien paremmuudesta väitellään vaikka nämä väittelijät eivät asiasta mitään ymmärräkkään.
<Kilpuri> sama noiden torrent sivujen kanssa, että kaikki tietävät pirate bayn, vaikka noita on netti väärällään muitakin.
<Flavr> Jep, no tuohon en ota kantaa :O ite yritän seuraavasta versiosta ns. responsiven palvelun tehdä...
<Kilpuri> no jotenkin se sana on lähtenyt kulkemaan..
<Flavr> Jep ja sillekkin sivulle on naurettavan helppo päästä
<Flavr> ostaa jonku mini vps ja lyö pptpd ja sit naps sivu toimii :p
<Kilpuri> meinaan, että ensimmäinen on edellä, mutta joku sen ohittaa keksimällä kauniimman logon ja jännemmän nimen..
<Flavr> ajaa torrenntit kirjautuu ulos
<Flavr> Jep... no ui liittymään kyllä panostetaan ku saadaan se toinen alusta ulos
<Flavr> Kumminkin ku koko roskan joutuu kirjottamaan uudelleen niin on siinä työtä... ja ajaa kaikki mahdolliset turva-aukot heti alas ennenku rupee ajamaan sitä serverille
<Kilpuri> en minä ole lyttäämässä täällä kenenkään ideaa, noin yleisellä tasolla vaan mietin tota hommaa ja nyky nuorisoa.
<Flavr> Eipä meijän palvelu nyt ihan kauheati koske nuoria paitsi kehittäjiä tai kikkailioita
<Kilpuri> minulta on mennyt ohi tommoiset jutut, kuin skype, msn, ja paljon muutakin.
<Kilpuri> joskus oli juttua, että on halpaa soittaa tietokoneella jos joku perheenjäsen on vaikka vuoden ulkomailla. Nyt nämä ovat tätä päivää ja minä olen IRCissä
<Kilpuri> kakarat pelaavat jotain pelejä "omalla" serverillä omassa porukassa....vaikka eivät ymmärräkkään mitään mistään verkoista (joku on anatanut palikat)
<Kilpuri> enkä tarkoita, että kaikkien pitäisi keksiä pyörä uudestaan.
<Flavr> JEP :P
<Flavr> ite taas aika pitkälti ite oppinu :o
<Kilpuri> 21:55]	Flavr	Eipä meijän palvelu nyt ihan kauheati koske nuoria paitsi kehittäjiä tai kikkailioita  <--just. toi. se linkin kuvake on tärkeämpi, kuin mikään muu...se nuoriso joutaa odottaa sivun latautumista vähän pidempäänkin.
<Flavr> Linkin kuvake ? :o'
<Kilpuri> siis..joku logohan siinä on mitä klikataan. tai ainakin hauska nimi pitää olla sille palvelulle..vrt. TUX
<Kilpuri> tai FFn kuvake / logo
<Flavr> aaa jep :)
<Kilpuri> tajusin, että toi ei tule työpöydälle
<Kilpuri> Joku sitten päätää, että toi on hyvä ja muut sitten ryhtyvät käyttämään sitä.
<Kilpuri> windowsille on pelejä, mutta se ei ole syy miksi Ubuntua ei tunneta.
<Flavr> Jep
<Flavr> ite nyt kiinnostu aika pitkälti big datasta
<Kilpuri> jos kyselet peruskoululaisilta jotain Ubuntusta, niin sehän olisi hienoa jos perustelisivat windowsin käyttöä sillä, että Linuxiin ei ole pelejä. Mutta eivät perustele mitenkään.
<Kilpuri> Sama se on jos käsket vertailemaan meseä ja IRCiä.
<Kilpuri> Eksyin aiheesta, kunhan ihmettelin noita floss maailman lainalaisuuksia.
<ighea> kohta ei tartte vertailla meseä ja irkkiä
<Kilpuri> ighea	kohta ei tartte vertailla meseä ja irkkiä   <---ei mutta se vaan todistaa, ton muodin katoavaisuuden. Sitten on sekin, että noita chatteja on joka paikassa. Onhan se kiva, että joka foorumilla on oma chattinsa (vai onko)
<Kilpuri> 22:09]	ighea	kohta ei tartte vertailla meseä ja irkkiä <--siis 90% mesettäjistä ei olisi osannut verrata.
<Flavr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziqx2hJY8Hg
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LC2gdr -> Hadoop Tutorial: Intro to HDFS - YouTube
<Kilpuri> Flavr:  Mitä tommoisella kehityspalvelimella voi tehdä? Tiedän, että tämä oli vaikea kysymys, mutta mihin se riittää?
<Flavr> Siis mikä meillä nyt pyärii ?
<Kilpuri> niin.
<Flavr> No kyllähän sillä aika paljon voi tehdä 16cpu ja 16gb ram ja 1gbit yhteys niin ohan se jo iha tasokas kone :)
<Flavr> mut meilläkin otetaa pari kolme noita
<Flavr> ku backup palvelin ja tietokanta palvelin
<Kilpuri> voiko tota sanoa mitenkään sillein, että montako käyttäjää siinä voi roikkua jatkuvasti?
<Kilpuri> Tietysti tota pitää skaalata, mutta kai tota koe konetta pitää jotenkin kuormittaa, muutenhan tohon kävisi mikä tahan sa läppäri
<Kilpuri> Esim. se säteilyturvakeskuksen konehan kaatui, kun se oli huonosti toteutettu, mutta olihan sekin ajateltu jollekkin haku määrälle...
<Flavr> No kun meillä on tällä hetkellä 1gbit yhteys niin perjaattessa voidaan 120mb sekunissa eli teoriassa 80 sivua... mutta teoriassa ei voi saavutta maksimia...
<Flavr> eli kyllä aika pitkälle pärjätää
<Flavr> ja sit kun meillä on toi cdn verkko
<Flavr> Niin yhistää ns lähimpää poppii mistä käyttäjä yhistää
<Flavr> 2 päivän aikana nii sitä kautta tullu n. 40gb dataa
<Flavr> Hajautettu sisältöverkkomme on joukko palvelimia ympäri maailmaa jotka säilyttävät tiedostoja välimuistissaan ja jakavat ne käyttäjälle lähimmästä mahdollisesta pisteestä.
<ihonvai> Voiko linuxin komentoriviä käyttää windoowsissa?
<Flavr> Cygwin
<Flavr> @ihonvai Cygwin
<Kilpuri> joo. ihan kotiverkkoa tässä olen miettinyt ja se nyt ei vaadi mitään. Olen lueskellut jotain kirjoja verkoista, mutta en ole osannut ajatella, että mikä palvelin riittäisi mihinkin (en kyllä teekkään sillä tiedolla mitään)
<mjr> cygwinistä saa siis noita yleisiä komentorivikaluja mitä linuxissa on windowsiin siirrettynä
<mjr> (voi myös ottaa windowsista yhteyden linux-purkkiin tai ajaa siinä virtuaali-linuxia)
<Flavr> itse en muista millo oisin ees windowsia käyttänyt. kauhea alusta... :p
<Flavr> os x mukavan stabiili
<Kilpuri> "pakko" tossa on olla yksi läppäri Windows seiskalla.
<Flavr> pyh pah...
<snowfake> parempi keskittyä niihin softiin kuin alustaan niin saa ehkä jotain tehtyäkin ;)
<Flavr> jep :o!
<ihonvai> tolla mun ip + elisa.mobile sulkee linkillä yhteys yrityksen freenodeen irssissä. Missä vika?
<Flavr> kokeile pptpd
<Flavr> ja sitä kautta vpn ajat
<Flavr> 128MB VPS
<Flavr>     1 CPU Core
<Flavr>     128MB RAM
<Flavr>     128MB SWAP
<Flavr>     15GB Diskspace
<Flavr>     150GB Bandwidth
<Flavr>     1 IPv4 Address
<Flavr> esim tommonen
<Flavr> 12e vuosi ei oo paha
<elias_a> Myrtti: Ping?
<elias_a> ^ :D
<Flavr> tai ihonvai otat vuodeks amazon aws
<Flavr> vuoden saa ilmatteeks käyttää ja kasaat ite
<ihonvai> en mä mioppareita tee
<Flavr> eipä mitää maksa vpn cyberghostvpn.com/en/product/purchase.html
<ihonvai> nyt en tiiä mistä puhutaan
<Flavr> siis yhistät pptpd kautta saat eri ip ja toimii ainakin
<ihonvai> mikä elisamobilea vaivaa
<Flavr> varmaa ip saanut banaanit
<Flavr> tai blokkaa jotain
<ihonvai> joo joo
<ihonvai> tarkotushan on saada kaikki yhteyksiin
<elias_a> Se onkin sitten eri asia kenen tai minkä kanssa.
<Myrtti> yrittäkääs nyt käyttäytyä kaikki
<ihonvai> en mä tajuu tätä cygwinii. ei tälläset oo hyvii
<Myrtti> ihonvai: elisan yhteyksiä on käytetty väärin joten osa on suljettu pois käytöstä muuten kuin tunnistautuneille käyttäjille.
<ihonvai> missä tunnistaudun?
<Myrtti> "hyvin vaikeasti"
<ihonvai> kato mun kamerasta kuka tääl on
<Myrtti> joo en todellakaan katso
<ihonvai> luulis riittävän
<Myrtti> eikä se ole se miten se toimii
<ihonvai> luulis riittävän
<Myrtti> ainahan sitä voi luulla kaikenlaista
<ihonvai> auktoriteetti kyllä kattoo
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mulle jo toisella kanavalla ehdotettiin tänään foliohattua. Joko saan taitella? :D
<ihonvai> mul on jo sellanen
<ihonvai> se peittää koko naaman
<elias_a> :P
<elias_a> Se on asennekysymys sekin kuinka paljon se haittaa...
<Flavr> tööt
<Flavr> ;D¨
<Flavr> japani ip <3
<ihonvai> onneks et osunu
<Flavr> ilmanen vpn: http://tsunagarumon.com/entry/ paina pinkki sit ok sit mailista klikkaa linkki ja tallenna salasana ja käyttis ja sit nää serveri
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/E71tYW -> つなげてみる（ご利用申込登録） | インターネットVPNサービス「つながるもん」 | ベータ版につき接続完全無料サービス実施中！
<Flavr>     49.212.48.199
<Flavr>     49.212.0.54
<Myrtti> kiitos, laitanpa eteenpäin niin voivat blokata tuonkin
<Flavr> no laitappa ;)
<Flavr> ainoo vaa et dynaamiset ipt...
<Flavr> : <
<Flavr> jos yhistää vpn.tsunagarumon.com
<Flavr> :D
<ihonvai> osaako joku skannata sensoreilla maailmaa saaden 3d objektin ruudulle?
<Flavr> hää ?
 * Myrtti hakee pokkornia
<ihonvai> avp
<ihonvai> siin oli niin predatoreil sellanen juttu kädessä
<Kilpuri> ihonvai	osaako joku skannata sensoreilla maailmaa saaden 3d objektin ruudulle?   <--sen nimi on gps.
<Myrtti> eipäs kuin lidar
<ihonvai> eiku 3d scan planet
<ihonvai> sillä voi purkittaa ötökän ennen kun se pääsee kaupunkiin
<ihonvai> mä haluun scannara vartaloita jotta tiiän mitä soluja on olemassa
<ihonvai> jos sais asiakkaan vartalon 3d objrktiks niin sit voin tehdä koko vartalo pukuja. :)
<IhqTzup_> ihonvai: Meillä koulussa tehtii kahella kinecticillä 3d-skannausta.
<ihonvai> tee sama torilla niin tuun kattoo
<IhqTzup_> Kolmella sais jo aika hyvän
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-11
<Myrtti> elias_a: http://gigaom.com/2013/01/10/nokia-yes-we-decrypt-your-https-data-but-dont-worry-about-it/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EPEhde -> Nokia: Yes, we decrypt your HTTPS data, but don’t worry about it — 		Tech News and Analysis
<Kilpuri> Myrtti: minä en tajunnut mitään, mutta ei kai minun tarvinnutkaan tajuta.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Kiitos!
<ninnnu> Kilpuri: Jos käytät Nokialuurin omaa selainta, se vetää kaiken liikenteen Nokian palvelinten kautta, myös salatun (tai "salatun"). Luurissa itsessään on sitten Nokian omat certit joten luurille kelpaa Nokian proxyssä mobiili-optimoidut sivut.
<mjr> ts. nokia näkee pankkiselailusi ja pystyy halutessaan pöllimään rahasi
<jjo> ehkä siihen bisnesmalliin siirrytään vasta kun windows phone epäonnistuu kunnolla
<jjo> ja androidiakin on jo kokeiltu
<Myrtti> elias_a: tämä siis s40 puhelinten osalta
<Myrtti> ei koske kaikkia Nokian puhelimia
<elias_a> Myrtti: Jees - huomasin tuon saman.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Ei ihan parasta julkisuudenhallintaa.
<elias_a> Missähän noi palvelimet oikein ovatkaan... ?
<ninnnu> cloud13 menee:
<ninnnu> 10  gb-slo-dc-inet01-xe-0-0-0.nokia.com (131.228.131.38)  41.669 ms  41.750 ms  42.076 ms
<ninnnu> 11  131.228.143.92 (131.228.143.92)  42.136 ms  42.222 ms  42.406 ms
<ninnnu> 12  static-75-252.lhr.nokia.net (66.54.75.252)  37.760 ms  38.234 ms  37.675 ms
<ninnnu> Näyttää vähän briteiltä (gb-slo). cloud12 ja cloud11 on jenkeissä. Jne. Menee varmaan sun kannalta lähimpään
<ninnnu> cloud4 ois singaporessa
<elias_a> Jännä. Traceroute ei kerro ainakaan mulle mitään Nokian Ficix-hypyn jälkeen.
<ninnnu> Eipä noista mikään näytä olevan Suomessa. Jenkkejä, brittejä ja muutama Singapore
<elias_a> Jep.
<Kilpuri> Olen sen verran jäljessä kehityksestä, että en omista älyluuria.
<Kilpuri> Ostan semmoisen ehkä reilun vuoden kuluttua, siis silloin kun noita avoimia juttuja on saatavilla.
<Kilpuri> kolmesta avoimesta käyttöjärjestelmästä on nyt lupauksia vissiin tälle / seuraavalle vuodelle.
<ninnnu> N9 on ollut ihan suhteellisen avoin. Tai ainakaan se ei oo tullu kettuilemaan päin naamaa että "haha, maksoit rahaa, mutta ei se tarkoita että saisit käyttää vapaasti niin kuin haluat" (on siinäkin rajoituksia, mut ainakaan se ei oo haistattanut kukkasia ihan vain cd/ls:n takia).
<Kilpuri> pomollani taitaa olla se N9, mutta en tunne asiaa. Eikä se pomonikaan käytä sitä, kuin puhelimena (no s-postina)
<ninnnu> Mä käytän kaikkeen muuhun paitsi puhumiseen :P Lähinnä irkkilauta
<ninnnu> Mikäs tää kolmas on, jos Jolla ja vissii Ubuntu on nää kaks muuta?
<n1ko> firefox os, tizzit
<n1ko> mikään noista tuskin tulee "aidosti" avoin olemaan,saati ne luurit millä noita ajetaan
<ninnnu> Tizenissa on HTML5-pakko. Loppu kiinnostus
<n1ko> mikä vika html5:ssa?
<n1ko> ja tizenissä,ainaksi viime huhujen aikaan, oli vielä kyllä Qt:kin
<ninnnu> Kaikki? :P
<n1ko> no anna nyt muutama esimerkki
<ninnnu> 6kk sit joku jolla oli sillonen Tizen-testiluuri sano että "Kaikki 3rd party softa on HTML5:sta. Asiasta ei keskustella"
<ninnnu> HTML5 ei välttämättä oo se akkuoptimoiduin kieli. Tykkäisin enemmän ajaa natiivia koodia
<n1ko> Mihin faktoihin tuo perustuu?
<ninnnu> JS on tulkattava kieli.
<n1ko> niin?
<ninnnu> Se ei ole tehokas
<n1ko> ai
<n1ko> aikamoisia juttuja sillä silti ajetaan
<n1ko> perl ja python on myös, pitäsköhän niitäkin tukevat laitteet jättää pois
<n1ko> mä ainakin ajoin aika paljon perl/python kamaa n900:ssa, ja epäilen että säkin irssikäyttäjän ajat n9.ssä ;)
<ninnnu> Tukea saa ihan vapaasti, mutta emmä halua pakotusta
<n1ko> ja toki html5 != javascript muutenkin
<ninnnu> Aika usein HTML5 == javascript
<tale> Minulla taitaa olla niin paljon porukkaa ignoressa, etten enää pysty seuraamaan kanavan keskusteluja. Nytkin on näkynyt vaan Ninnun repliikit.
<ninnnu> (+ vähän CSS:ää ja tällästä UI-täytettä)
<n1ko> tuossa nyt sekottuu jo aika hyvin asiat
<n1ko> En mäkään tykkää javascriptistä sinäällään, mutta tulkattavt kielet on siitä mukavia että voi kirjoittaa esim funktionaalisella tavalla ja se sitten vain pullautetaan js:ksi
<n1ko> siitä en tiedä miten hyvin tizenin sdk taipuu tollaseen, mutta js:stä puhuttaessa
<n1ko> qt sen sijaan tuntuu jo aikamoiselta jäänteeltä
<n1ko> mutta jokainen tavallaan, onhan html5 only -appit aika villi idea vaikka helpottaakin devaajaa
<mjr> html5-jutut on hyviä kun vähentää käyttissidonnaisuutta, mut ei siihen rajoittua kannata
<Kilpuri> olisiki sillein, että HTML5 korvaisi noi kilkkeet, mutta käytännössä se ei mene sillein. Siitä en tiedä, että kuka on optimoinut mitäkin, kyllä sitä huonoa koodia osataan tehdä vaikka olisi kuinka optimoitu...
<Kilpuri> ninnnu	Mikäs tää kolmas on, jos Jolla ja vissii Ubuntu on nää kaks muuta?  <--oliko se Tizen vai mikä se korealainen juttu on..no se kuitenkin joka on entinen Meego joka ei ole se Jollan Sailfich
<ninnnu> Eli Tizen
<Kilpuri> Joo. minulta jäi vaihteeksi lukematta pari riviä täältä, johan toi todettiin.
<Kilpuri> Eli hankin sitten sen Ubuntu puhelimen (joskus)
<ighea> MER
<ninnnu> ighea: ~= Jolla/Sailfish
<ighea> ei ole
<pesasa> Jännä yksityiskohta Tizenistä: Tizen on unkarissa lukusanojen etuliite, joka vastaa suomen toista-päätettä ja englannin teen-päätettä. Kyseessä siis "teinipuhelin"?
<snowfake> tai toistopuhelin
<snowfake> pieni aasinsilta kyllä siinä :) käännetään sana ensin engalnniksi ja otetaan siitä synonyymi ja käännetään se suomeen, tadaa :)
<elias_a> Semmonen olisi hyvä. Elizan tapainen älykäs toistopuhelin.
<elias_a> Vastaisi mun puolesta puhelinmyyjille.
<ninnnu> ighea: Sailfish on kötöstetty Merin päälle
<ighea> ninnnu: näin on, mutta se voidaan luultavasti laskea jo kokonaan omaksi distrokseen
<ninnnu> No sen näkee sitten
<ighea> mer kun on kuitenkin vain palikka jonka päälle puljun on tarkoitus rääpäsybrändätä oma ihana visionsa
<elias_a> Kertokaas tietävät vielä että meneekö ExpressCard/34 -kortti tavalliseen korttipaikkaan?
<elias_a> Kyse siis tuosta kapeammasta: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExpressCard
<elias_a> Eli saako tuon kapeamman formaatin mukaisen kortin laitettua leveämpään paikkaan?
<habalux> näyttäisi siltä että vaatii adapterin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExpressCard#Form_factors
<habalux> tai sitten ei.. vähän epäselvästi selitetty tuossa :)
<elias_a> habalux: Kas - luin ensin itsekin samoin kuin sinä.
<elias_a> Mutta siellähän sanotaan että EC/34-kortin saa CardBus-liittimeen sovittimella.
<elias_a> CardBus on se vanhempi kuin ExpressCard. Minusta tuo näyttää siltä että 34-millinen menee 54-millisen paikkaan. Kiitos pohdinta-avusta!
<Aku506> Hmm. Olen asentanut tämän: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/wacom+tablet?content=114856 ohjelman, mutta en keksi miten saisin sen käyntiin. Onko kenelläkään ideoita?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3Tnlur -> wacom tablet KDE-Apps.org
<Aku506> Toi on KDE:lle tehty ja mulla on Unity. Aiheuttaako se ongelman?
<Echramath> Mistä sä sen asentelit?
<Aku506> Täältä deb-paketti: https://launchpad.net/~maret/+archive/wacom/+packages
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ymuXR9 -> Packages in “Wacom Drivers & Tools” : Wacom Drivers & Tools : Alexander Maret-Huskinson
<elias_a> Hyppösen Mikkokin alkaa tajuta mitä ongelmia wintoosan käyttöön liittyy: http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BAKUzguCIAADOjd.jpg:large
<Kilpuri> elias_a: Niin, voisiko olla, että toi kuva on muokattu? Minä kyllä uskon ihan mihin vaan. (paitsi hypöseen)
<Kilpuri> Tietoturvaa on monenlaista, mutta hyppönen kuitenkin edustaa firmaa joka myy virustorjuntaa massoille.
<Aku506> Mites mä saisin Wacom Bamboon napeille toiminnot? Tuo Ubuntussa oleva työkalu näyttää vain tyhjän ruudun
<pesasa> Aku506: Tuo Kde:lle oleva paketti on vissiin moduli kde:n contro-centeriin. Eli vaatii ilmeisesti sen control-centeriin, että sitä voi käyttää.
<IhqTzup_> Eiks se oo merkki levyn hajoamisesta ku ei järjestelmä boottaa ja kopioidessa tiedostoja talteen tulee jatkuvasti I/O erroria. Live levyllä pelastelen mitä pystyy.
<IhqTzup_> Käynnistyessä tulee erroria et ei pysty mounttaa juurta.
<jjo> siltä se vähän kuulostais että levy on menossa/mennyt
<IhqTzup_> Toi on 3 vuotta vanha ssd.
<IhqTzup_> Voiko ne rikkinäiset paikat poistaa käytöstä?
<IhqTzup_> Keskusmuistilla näin ainakii voi tehdä.
<jjo> ssd:n toiminta ei ole mulle tuttu, mutta normi kiintoelvyt ainakin merkitsevät risat osat automaattisesti pois käytöstä
<jjo> ihan mielenkiinnosta, minkä merkkinen ssd?
<Tekno_> onko sandforce
<Iltsu> onks tos joku juttu miks kone ei suostuis boottaa 8 gigan usb-tikult?
<mjr> ei siinä tikun koossa pitäisi olla mitään kauhean erikoista
<Iltsu> no sitä mäki
<Iltsu> mikäköhä tossa on ettei suostu boottaamaa
<Iltsu> on toi ennen tikulta bootannu
<Iltsu> bios kyl näkee tikun mut ei pysty valkkaa valikost et boottaa tältä
<IhqTzup_> jjo: Toi on joku Pretec 16gb
<jjo> IhqTzup_: ok. kävin vaan tänään ostamassa varastokiekkoja ja katselin samalla ssd-levyjä käyttikselle
<jjo> pisti vaan mietityttämään miten hyvin ne kestää käyttöä
<pesasa> Kone voi kuvitella "liian" suurta usb-tikkua ulkoiseksi usb-levyksi. Joissain bioseissa on boottivaihtoehdot erikseen noille molemmille.
<Iltsu> koitetaas toisel kasigigasel
<Iltsu> mul o näit vaa nurkat täys
<Tm_T> jjo: on ssd-levyt vähän muuttuneet vuodessa parissakin, että vanhoja ei kannata käyttää minään mittarina
<Iltsu> on kyl paras ostos minkä oon iki tehny ni ssd:n osto pöytäkoneesee
<Iltsu> nyt oon funtsinu uuden ostamist et saa enempi irti sata-3 väyläst
<IhqTzup_> Ite en huomannu mitään eroa.
<pesasa> Tosin ei 8 gigasen varmaan pitäis vielä nikotella. Olen jollain 32 gigasella nähnyt jonkun koneen kuvittelevan ulkoiseksi kiintolevyksi.
<IhqTzup_> Läppärissä eron huomas ihan selvästi ku laitto ssd.
<Iltsu> IhqTzup_, no ei varmaa jos on joku hikine 3 vuotta vanha
<IhqTzup_> Eiku samsung 830
<Iltsu> onks sul säädöt iha kunnos?
<IhqTzup_> Toi mikä särky oli mutsin koneesta, siinä on toi 3 vuotta vanha.
<IhqTzup_> Noh, pitää varmaan suosiolla ostaa tuohon uus levy.
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/51097/dckdx/Corsair-Force-Series-GT-60-GB-Solid-State-Drive
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XmUX9K -> Corsair Force Series GT 60 GB Solid State Drive - SSD-kovalevy | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<IhqTzup_> Sainpahan ison osan kotihakemistosta kuitenkin talteen :)
<Kilpuri> noita minä olen käyttänyt, mutta on ollut alle vuoden näissä koneissa...
<jjo> mä tosiaan katselin noita uusia inteleitä
<IhqTzup_> Mites nää hybridi asemat? Toimiiko ne ilman softaa joka pistetään käyttikseen?
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/460/djjbs/Samsung-840-Series-SSD-120-GB-2-5-SATA3-Basic-Retail-SSD
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UH6dLo -> Samsung 840 Series SSD 120 GB 2.5" SATA3 Basic Retail - SSD-kovalevy, retail-pakattu | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> näitä on kehuttu...
<IhqTzup_> Pitää ostaa mahollisimman pieni. Tuo vanha oli 16gb ja näky vielä roimasti vapaata tilaa olevan.
<IhqTzup_> Kokeilen vielä uutta asennusta. Jos se olis osannu ottaa ne rikkinäiset kohat pois käytöstä :)
<Iltsu> tuskimpa
<Iltsu> eiköhä se menetetty peli oo jo
<Iltsu> ja kyllähä se sit hajoo varmaa aika pia loputki
<Kilpuri> laadussa voi olla eroja, mutta hinnan puolesta noita 60 gigaisia saa kyllä halvalla.
<Kilpuri> 120 gigaiseen saa jo kotikansionkin jos laittaa leffat ja varmuuskopiot johonkin perinteiselle 500 gigaiselle
<IhqTzup_> Ei taida tuolla 10" 3G läppärillä tulla leffoja katottua, veikkaisin vaan silleensä...
<Kilpuri> [23:46]	IhqTzup_	Pitää ostaa mahollisimman pieni. Tuo vanha oli 16gb ja näky vielä roimasti vapaata tilaa olevan.   <-----32gigan tikku....
<Kilpuri> jaa se oli läppäriin, sitten ne ulkomitat (paksuus) on mitattava työntömitalla.
<IhqTzup_> Tekeeks ne muka niin paksuja ssd nykyyään?
<Kilpuri> se liian iso ei ole, kuin pari milliä liian iso, mutta ne pari milliä riittävät.
<Kilpuri> 7 mm slim-kotelointi
<Kilpuri> en minä muista noita paksuuksia, mutta olen kuullut, kun isotpojat ovat jutelleet.
<Kilpuri> 70 mm x 100 mm x 9.3 mm
<Kilpuri> Korkeus: 9,5 mm
<Kilpuri> 70 mm x 100 mm x 9 mm
<Kilpuri> 100 mm x 7 mm
<Kilpuri> Kyllä se ulkomitta on ensiksi katsottava ja vasta sen jälkeen mietittävä niitä gigoja.
<IhqTzup_> Näköjään, kiitos ku varoitit.
<Iltsu> joop, ankee bios
<Iltsu> pistin et tikku emuloi kiintolevyy ja pistin sen ekaks boottikovoks ni läks laulamaa
<Iltsu> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Iltsu> mitä kummaa?
<Echramath> Oisko toisinpäin?
<Iltsu> niiku millai?
<Echramath> Ei sentään.
<Iltsu> googlel löytyy tollai
<Echramath> Eikun ne muut on apt-jotain, ei mitään...
<Echramath> python-software-properties puuttuu?
<Iltsu> näköjää puuttus
<Tekno_> pitäskö sun kirjautuu rootiks
<Iltsu> ku pistin ilma sudoo ni löyty ratkkasu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-13
<Mkaysi> apt-add-repository
<Ya_Yagi> y-ppa-managerilla voi lisätä ppa:t helposti
<Ya_Yagi> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/y-ppa-manager-easily-search-add-remove.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Gxgr0k -> Y PPA Manager: Easily Search, Add, Remove Or Purge PPAs In Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<topyli> joo kun se on muuten niin älyttömän hankalaa :)
<Ya_Yagi> onhan se :) copy pastea ja enteriä :D
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/VDR
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cM24Vk -> 3x03 VDR - Viikon VALO #107 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-07
<tewdin> mikäs olisi sony vegasin tyylinen avi/mp4 tukeva videoeditori linuxille?
<Kilpuri> en tiedä vegaseista, mutta miten ihan vaan Kdenlive
<tewdin> nopeasti vilkaistua mahtaisi olla toimiva
<tewdin> on jälleen tämä ratkaisun hetki menossa kun haluaisi siirtyä ubuntuun windowsista, mutta niin monesti se on epäonnistunut
<tewdin> koska pelaaja ja pelivideoiden tekijä
<Kilpuri> Sen mitä olen katsellut keskusteluja noista videoeditoinneista, niin windows puolella ei ole oikein ollut yhteisymmärrystä siitä, että mikä se hyvä olisi. Sitten se, että kaikki ne jotain maksavat.
<tewdin> totta
<tewdin> toimiikos open broadcaster software kunnolla linuxin puolella? se voisi olla frapsin korvaaja.
<Kilpuri> Kdenlivessä oli jotain puutteita siinä, että mihin muotoon se renderöi. Sen ongelman voi kuitenkin kiertää jollain toisella kilkkeellä.
<tewdin> purkkaviritelmiä :D
<tewdin> avi / mp4 ois kova renderointimuoto.
<tewdin> x264
<tewdin> 246? mikä lie
<Kilpuri> muistaakseni onnistuu ihmettelemättä.
<Kilpuri> kokeilen
<Kilpuri> en kokeillutkaan.
<tewdin> kova oli yritys, mutta ei sit lähtenyt? :D
<Kilpuri> ei, kun minulla ei nyt ollut tässä oikein mitään aihiota.
<Kilpuri> toisella koneella olisi ollut
<tewdin> löytyi ubuntu remix 13.04 asennuslevy :}
<tewdin> tukeekos se muuten monopricen piirtopöytää
<tewdin> ja logitech g35:n kanssa oli joskus jotain ongelmaa
<ailakki59> heippa, minulla on ongelmia käyttää ubuntussa toria ja minulla on logi. mihin voin laitta login että näkisitte sen?
<Kilpuri> pastat.fi
<ailakki59> http://pastat.fi/1960
<Fibubot> http://pastat.fi/1960 -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<ninnnu_> sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<ailakki59> kiitos!
<ailakki59> Vidalia sanoo kuitenkin että Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<hahlo> ailakki59: oletko tätä kokeillut? https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en  sitä ei tarvi asentaa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TQmxjv -> Tor Browser Bundle
<ailakki59> joo näköjää ajattelin liian monimutkaisesti, kiitos, käytän tota
<AirMan> mukava härveli tämmöinen buffalo linkstation. tietokoneella ei pääse edes web-käyttöliittymään, mutta älytelkkari menee heittämällä.
<Mikaela> Ovatko molemmat laitteet kiinni kaapelilla? Kaikki laitteet eivät oletuksena päästä langattomasti web-käyttöliittymään.
<AirMan> kaikki samassa lähiverkossa ja kaapelilla.
<tewdin> meillä taas päinvastoin. laitettu esto langattomille ja eilen pääsi läppäristä ilman piuhaa.
<AirMan> näkyy tuo levy kyllä verkossa, mutta ei siihen pääse kiinni.
<Mikaela> Missä porteissa ne ovat? Jokin laite muistaakseni päästää vain portilla 1 (välillä myös 2) verkkokäyttöliittymään.
<AirMan> tuossa on telewellin reititin välissä. tietokone nelosessa, telkkari kolmosessa ja verkkolevy kakkosessa.
<Mikaela> En tiedä sitten.
<AirMan> tosin tuo nelonen taitaa olla sillattu.
<AirMan> olisikohan sillä vaikutusta?
<Sysi> suunnilleen ehdottomasti
<Sysi> kyllä
<AirMan> kokeillaanko kaikki sillatuksi vai kaikki natatuksi?
<Kilpuri> nat
<Mikaela> Onko sillattu, että kaikki saavat oman ulkoisen IP:n vai mikä se on?
<Kilpuri> Mikaela:  Just noin.
 * Mikaela ei pidä NATista ja erityisen vähän pitää mokkulan NATista, joka on vielä talon ulkopuolella.
<AirMan> tässäkin on mokkulalla kymppiverkon ip.
<AirMan> tulee kaksi nattia peräkkäin.
<Mikaela> Kymppiverkko=kymp.fi ?
<Echramath> 10.x.x.x?
<Mikaela> Meillä vaihtui Saunalahteen, koska ne ilmoittivat, etteivät enää tue Kympin Duoa.
<Mikaela> Aa, sekoitin ISPhen.
<Sysi> mulla on/oli mokkula joka nattas
<AirMan_> nyt meni heittämällä huoltovalikkoon.
<AirMan_> ja levyn saa mountattua ihan ongelmitta. pienestä se oli kiinni.
<tewdin> jahs, open broadcaster software ei olekkaan linuxille. onkos tuosta eidetestä mihinkään vai mitä suosittelette?
<tewdin> tukeeko se edes tiettyjen ohjelmien lähetystä vai ainoastaan tiettyä ruudun ostaa tai koko näyttöä?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-08
<Pekha> Onko jollain heittää varmaa tietoa siitä voiko SSD-levyn osioida niin ettei se vaikuta levyn käyttöikään, siis saman muistisolun jatkuva käyttöhän tuhoaa kyseisen solun muita nopeammin
<Pekha> ...tai korjataan, sille kirjoittaminen tuhoaa solun
<ninnnu_> ei se osiointi kirjoita kuin muutamaan muistisoluun, ja jokainen solu kestää jotai kymmeniä tuhansia kirjoituskertoja niin ei se yks osiointi kauheesti tunnu
<Pekha> Siis jos mä poistan juuri osiolta jotain ja tallennan myöhemmin /home osiolle niin voiko se käyttää samaa muistisolua jota se käytti juuri osiollakin
<tale> Pekha: Kyllä SSD voi käyttää samaa solua uudestaan, mutta luultavasti ei käytä koska se SSD itse pitää kirjaa käytöstä ja käyttää solun uudestaan vasta kun kaikki muut solut on jo käytetty.
<Pekha> OK, eli osioinnista ei ole mitään haittaa ssd levyn kestävyydelle
<tale> Pekha: Ei sen enempää kuin muustakaan levylle kirjoittamisesta.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-09
<tewdin> 5GB backup-tilaa on kyllä ihan kiva juttu. tosin täyttyy aika nopeasti.
<inz> joo, ei se esim. valokuville riitä kauaa
<tewdin> ensimmäistä kertaa olen käyttänyt tuota vaikka monesti olen ubuntua käyttänyt menneisyydessäkin.
<elias_a> Niin se Ubuntun tarjoama?
<tewdin> niin, se mikä mukana tulee
<tewdin> asensin gnome remix 13.04 alunperin, päivitin siitä kymppiin
<elias_a> Se on niin pieni tila etten koskaan ole ottanut sitä kunnolla käyttöön.
<elias_a> Ehkä siihen voisi asiakirjat-hakemiston tuupata.
<elias_a> Mutta ei ole mitään järkeä jos menee jo backupit verkkoon.
<tewdin> saakos muuten sen 20GB loppuelämäksi jos ostaa yhden biisin vai onko se vain puolisen vuotta kuten striimaus?
<elias_a> Enpäs tiedä.
<tewdin> se jäi mietityttämään kyl katselin ubuntu onen sivustoa
<tewdin> osaatko sanoa mitä tapahtui kun ennen oli kaikki audiolaitteet näkyvissä ja äänet kuului, mutta nyt ei mitään ja on dummy output vain.
<Sysi> kokeile ajaa pulseaudio -k
<tewdin> ei auttanut, kokeilin jo aikaisemmin
<tewdin> minulla oli siis logitech g35, blue yeti ja muutama muu löydettynä. äänet toimi (surround ei, mutta ei tuettu edes).
<tewdin> katselin just aamulla youtube-videoita äänellä
<tewdin> okey. sain ton hoidettua netin ohjeilla. mikä lie bugi.
<tale> Saako Huawei E353 modeemin toimimaan LUbuntu 13.10:ssä vaivattomammin? Nyt pitää kirjautua sisään modeemi irti, ja sitten kytkeä ja irrotella sitä USB-porttiin muutama kerta ennen kuin se tunnistuu mobiililaajakaistaksi.
<tewdin> logitech z506 näyttää pelittävän. surround!
<tewdin> paitsi, että toinen takakajari on kadonnut :<
<jluttine> en saanut rekisteröidyttyä/kirjauduttua wiki.ubuntu-fi.org:iin.. onko se mahdollisesti jotenkin rikki?
<jluttine> etusivulla ei edes näkynyt rekisteröidy-linkkiä vaan ainoastaan kirjaudu-linkki joka vei ubuntu one:n kirjautumisen kautta takaisin etusivulle, mutta ei mitään muokkaa-linkkejä näkyvissä edelleenkään missään
<jluttine> olisin halunnut lisätä linux-onlineshop.de kaupan sivulle http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Tietokoneet_ja_laitteet
<tale> jluttine: Käytitkö Launchpad-tunnustasi?
<jluttine> tale: jaa-a, en tiedä. ubuntu onen sivun kautta homma eteni, en tiedä onko se tunnus myös launchpadissa, ehkä tai ehkä ei. joka tapauksessa nyt on edelleen tuo kirjaudu-linkki, se vie sivulle jossa on login-nappi joka vie takaisin etusivulle jossa on kirjaudu-linkki
<jluttine> launchpadin tiedoissa lukee että olen autentikoitunut tuonne wikiin
<jluttine> mutta en kyllä keksi miten pääsen mitään muokkaamaan.. :/
<jluttine> mahtaakohan tuo wiki olla jotenkin rikki vai teenköhän jotain väärin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-11
<tewdin> Voisiko joku auttaa: http://pastebin.com/b9F8qfCD - Yritän asentaa Bitlbeen Skypen plugaria. SSL kusee jotenkin-
<tewdin> Ubuntu 13.10
<Mikaela> Eikö se löydy sovelluslähteistä?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-12
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Git
<Fibubot`> http://viikonvalo.fi/Git -> 4x03 Git - Viikon VALO #159 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-05
<nonix4> czr_: intel-fakeraidilla ei tosin saane raid-1:stä alle koko levylle? Olisikohan sitten vaikka btrfs:n raid-toteutus grub-yhteensopiva & mitenkin kypsä...?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-06
<Mirv> tos olis melko unelma-Ubuntu-kannettava jos sais vaan Suomesta/länsimaista http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16196/
<Mirv> (ThinkPad X1 Carbon 3rd Generation)
<Iltsu> eiks X1:stä pitäs saada
<Iltsu> hinta voi olla kyl sit
<Mirv> Iltsu: en oo kyllä nähnyt muuten kuin winkkarilla ikinä mitään Lenovoa Suomessa tai lähialueilla
<gumrak> legacy bios
<gumrak> kuulostaa lupaavalta
<Mirv> jälleenmyyjiltä voi tietty kysyä, mutta on tuntunut että Delliä saa, Lenovoa tai HP:ta ei
<gumrak> mut kyllä vapaiden käyttisten on pakko mennä mukaan kunnolla UEFI-aikaan tai loppu tulee
<Mirv> tai no freedos-jne-versiot erikseen, mutta kyllä mä haluan nimen omaan valmistajan tuen sille käyttikselle ja tukea sitä
<gumrak> ei liene realistista toivoa että olisi pc:eitä, millä olisi valmistajan tukea muille kuin windozelle
<gumrak> mut kunhan koneeseen edes saisi asennettua vapaan käyttiksen ja se vielä toimisi
<Mirv> gumrak: siis juurihan tuolle ja sadoilla muilla malleilla on valmistajan tukea, kyse on vain siitä millä markkina-alueilla
<Mirv> "Pre-installed by manufacturer" tarkoittaa että Lenovo on maksanut custom-imagen luonnista ja myy mallia joillain markkina-alueilla Ubuntulla
<gumrak> niin no tarkoitin tietysti Suomesta saatavia
<gumrak> juu onhan noita ollut aikojen saatossa muillakin, ainakin Delliä on saanut
<gumrak> siis jossain päin maailmaa
<Mirv> no ainakin itse toivoisin että Suomi ei olisi loputtomasti niin periferiaa ettei olisi realistista
<gumrak> onko Suomessa koskaan saanut läppäriä muulla kuin Windowsilla?
<Mirv> Delliä saa Suomessakin, mutta olisi kiva jos HP ja Lenovo myös
<Mirv> gumrak: Delliä muutaman vuoden
<Mirv> gumrak: mallivalikoima pienempi Suomessa kyllä kuin monessa muussa paikassa, mutta kattaa peruskannettavasta Ultrabookeihin. kaikilta Dell-jälleenmyyjiltä saa tilattua.
<Mirv> esmes. http://www.jimms.fi/hae/ubuntu
<gumrak> no jopas on
<gumrak> 12.04:ää
<Mirv> joo OEM:t käyttää konservatiivisempia versioita kuin poweruserit. ekat 14.04-läppärit tulee nyt varmaan juuri markkinoille.
<Mirv> toki oletuksena LTS-upgraden jälkeen toimii myös
<Mirv> noi on kaikki kesän 2014 malleja about, eli Haswell refresh CPU:illa
<gumrak> minä käytän 12.04:ää tässä koneessa loppuun ast
<otto> Onko täällä FOSDEMiin lähtijöitä? Tervetuloa! http://coss.fi/tapahtumat/suomalaisten-illallinen-fosdem-2015-tapahtumassa/
<jaywink> otto, tulossa diaspora* projektia edustamaan (pöytä siellä), mutta vasta la aamuna :P
<ighea> df -h
<ighea> plääh
<Iltsu> Mirv, niinnojuu, aattelin et jos jälkeepäi masentelee ite
<puhuri> taitaa olla ubuntukin parantunut päivitysten osalta. Oli yksi kone jäänyt 13.04:ään, mutta dist-upgradella päivittyi 14.04:ään
<puhuri> 'apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' oli neuvottu tekemään ja tarkistamaan, että grun & initrd menee oikein
<puhuri> * grub
<puhuri> do-release-upgradella ei onnistunut tietty ja kun kaikki oli yhdellä partitiolla niin uudelleenasennuksessa olisi oma riesansa
<puhuri> partimagella levykuvat talteen ennen päivitystä niin olisi boinut palata lähtöruutuun
<Mirv> puhuri: dist-upgrade ei ole koskaan ollut tuettu päivitystapa, joten onneksi olkoon jos sait toimivaan. update-manager tai komentoriviltä do-release-upgrade ovat tuetut ja hoitavat ongelmatilanteita joihin dist-upgradella törmäisi.
<Mirv> puhuri: en tiedä miksei sitten toiminut...
<Mirv> 13.04 on tietty tuki loppunut jo kokonaan, joten olisi pitänyt päivittää viimeistään vuosi sitten
<Mirv> ehkäpä sen jälkeen kun on tietoturvatukikin loppunut niin jossain vaiheessa myös release-upgrade loppuu toimimasta
<jjo> mä olen aina ajatellut että release-upgrade tekee saman kuin dist-upgrade, mutta osaa oletuksena ohittaa jotain tarkoituksella/tiedossa olevia rikkinäisiä paketteja
<puhuri> näin käsittääkseni, että tuo release-upgrade lakkaa samalla kun turvatuki
<puhuri> (silleen oma moka, että muistelin sen koneen olleen lts 12.04 automaagisilla päivityksillä mutta jonkun softan takia olikin sitten 12.10 ja 13.04:ään päivitwtty mutta ei eteenpäin sitten)
<puhuri> ja käyttäjä taas vaan laittanut kaikki päivitysmuistutukset vaan kiinni aina 20kk
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-07
<tale> Mirv: Minäkin huomasin do-release-upgrade lakkaa toimimasta kun tuki ajossa olevalle Ubuntulle on loppunut.
<Mirv> se johtuu kai siitä että pakettivarastot siirtyy http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/:iin
<tale> Piti 13.10 päivittää 14.04:ään dist-upgradella, joka toimi ihan hyvin. Tein päivityksen Debianin päivitysohjeen mukaan.
<otto> Mirv: oletko tulossa FOSDEMiin?
<Mirv> otto: en pääse ikävä kyllä
<Lukimya> Mahtaakohan kukaan tietää millä saa touchpadin korjattua, kun tässä uudessa acerissa vähän väliä lähtee hiiri hyppelehtimään ympäri kuvaruutua
<elias_a> Lukimya: Vaihtamalla sen kosketushiiren ehjään.
<Lukimya> perkele
<ansa> mulla oli mäkin touchpadissa vastaava ongelma, ratkesi "kalibroimalla" touchpad painamalla jokaisesta kulmasta
<Lukimya> kiitti ansa. kokeilen.
<elias_a> Lukimya: Tokeniko tuolla? Toivottavasti!
<Lukimya> ei kokonaan mutta nyt ollaan jo siedettävällä tasolla elias_a
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-08
<marsupapu> mitähän teen väärin kun aliakset ei pysy koneen muistissa
<Mikaela> et kirjoita niitä ~/.<komentotulkki>rc -tiedostoon kai
<Mikaela> @linuxfi Alias
<Mikaela> ai botti on kadonnut :(
<Mikaela> siellä on muistaakseni jokin savealias-juttu
<tale> marsupapu: Minä käytän bash-tulkkia ja kirjoitan ~/.bashrc -tiedostoon alias-komennot.
<tale> marsupapu: Mutta parempi olisi käyttää bashin funktion -määrityksiä, niillä voi tehdä kaiken minkä aliaksillakin ja enempi vielä lisäksi, ja funktiot on nopeampia.
<Mikaela> minulla on funktioilla vain se, että olen yleensä laiska, enkä jaksa kirjoittaa niitä
<marsupapu> Joo olin tosiaan luonu nuo aliakset vaan suoraan komentoriviltä, tuolta bashrc:stä nuo tuskin minnekään häviää, kiitokisa.
<Mikaela> :)
<marsupapu> kiitokisa! Kuka kiitää nopeiten?
<marsupapu> Miksi käyttää ssh-aliasta kun voi säästää neljä merkkiä käyttämällä suoraan bash-aliasta?
<marsupapu> Sotii vähän kyllä subsidiariteettiperiaatetta vastaan, näin EU-aikana.
<pesasa> Ubuntussa on toki aliaksia varten omakin tiedostonsa: ~/.bash_aliases
<pesasa> Jos tuo on olemassa, .bashrc:ssä suoritetaan se.
<marsupapu> Mutta tuolla ei taida olla muuta merkitystä kuin aliasten käsittelyn helppous?
<pesasa> Jooei
<Mikaela> ja siellä bashrc:ssä pitää olla se rivi, joka lukee tuon, pitäisi löytyä oletuksena Ubuntulla
<marsupapu> Joo tuota tiedostoa ei näköjään ole mutta viite siihen löytyy bashrc:stä.
<elias_a> Bombono näyttää olevan se, mitä Ubuntusta on puuttunut: helppo DVD:n autorointityökalu.
<elias_a> Tähän mennessä vaikuttaa hyvältä. Valitan sitten kun se kaatuu.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-09
<gumrak> joko kaatui?
<elias_a> gumrak: Ei kaatunut se Bombono, mutta se antaa melko vähän tietoa tekemisistään.
<elias_a> Teen nyt samaa authorointia neljättä kertaa: ensin mokasin itse, osin ontuvan käännöksen takia, kahdesti.
<elias_a> Kolmannen kerran authorointia tekevä dvdauthor kaatui, mutta en löytänyt syytä lokeista.
<elias_a> Nyt koitan vielä kerran samoilla asetuksilla josko saisin vielä kaivettua syyn esiin.
<gumrak> kuulostaa perinteiseltä vapaasoftatouhulta
<elias_a> Jep. Voi olla myös mahdollista, että levytila vain loppui kesken.
<elias_a> Niinhän se oli sitten.
<pesasa> elias_a: K3B
<pesasa> Jaa, tarkoitit video-dvd:tä?
<pesasa> elias_a: http://viikonvalo.fi/KMediaFactory
<pesasa> En ole kyllä hetkeen aikaan kokeillut.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kiitos - mä nyt koitan ensin keksiä tota levytilaa tolta SSD:ltä vähän lisää.
<Iltsu> DVD, aika kakstuhatkaks
<gumrak> ehkä jotain omia videoita tollaiselle nykyään tehdään
<gumrak> muutenhan se tosiaan on aika ysäriä
<elias_a> No on se kätevin tapa säilytellä arkistossa omia videoita.
<elias_a> Bombonoa en suosittele. Sen on selvästi tehnyt joku friikki, joka ei oikein osaa videohommien perusteita.
<jjo> mikä nyt on kenellekin kätevää
<gumrak> tyypillinen vapaasoftan tarina
<jjo> en kuitenkaan yksiselitteisesti väitttäisi jonkun tietyn tavan olevan yleisesti kätevin
<gumrak> devaajana pelkkä koodari eikä mitään käytettävyyttä mietitä
<elias_a> Esim. se, että jos lisää tekstitykset, ohjelma tekee samasta videopätkästä kaksi versiota, johon toiseen on poltettu ne tekstit.
<elias_a> Meneehän sitä tilaa sillä lailla...
<elias_a> Kysynpä asiasta ihan mielenkiinnosta softan foorumilla...
<elias_a> Eipä pääse sinne rekkautumaan... :O
<elias_a> gumrak: Se piti vielä sanoa, että tuossa ei ole kyse pelkästään siitä, että tekninen suuntautuminen sulkisi käytettävyyden pois. Tuossa on enemmänkin kyse siitä, ettei tiedä siitä tekniikastakaan riittävästi.
<gumrak> juu siltä vaikutti kommenttisi perusteella myös
<elias_a> gumrak: Kumman osalta? Minun vai sen devaajan? :D
<gumrak> kommenttisi ettei kaveri osaa asiaansa
<elias_a> Jep.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-10
<tasata_> :se noai
<tasata_> a:se ai
<tasata_> hups :)
<jxe> Tickr käyttäjiä?
<puhuri> elias_a: jos tekstitys ei ole devaajan kannalta olennainen toiminto, joku toivonut k.o. ominaisuutta (vrt. ääkköset ja jenkit)
<tale> puhuri: No jaa, "works for me" ei ole riittävä laatutesti kun sovellusta pitäisi muidenkin käyttää.
<elias_a> puhuri: Ei se silti minusta oikeuta tekemään sitä huonosti. Jokaisen tekstitysten kanssa puljanneen pitäisi tietää, että niitä ei video-DVD:ssä polteta kuvaan.
<esper> windows on paras
<esper> ubonto on paska :D
<esper> ubuntulla ei voi ees pelata :D
<esper> ihan paska tietokone järjestelmä :D
<esper> ebin
<ninnnu> melko huono röl
<tasata_> Joillain on liikaa aikaa.
<puhuri> elias_a: no sitä juuri tarkoitin, että jos k.o. kehittäjälle koko tekstityskonsepti on outo?
<puhuri> nähnyt tekstitystä vain kuvaan poltettuna?
<elias_a> puhuri: No sitten ei tarttis kyllä tehdä DVD-authorointisoftaa. :D
<elias_a> puhuri: En vielä päässyt antamaan palautetta kun mun vuoden käyttämättä ollut Sourceforge-tunnus olikin sidottu vanhaan työsähköpostiin ja odottelen osoitteen muuttamista SF:n päässä.
<pesasa> Ihan kuin täällä olisi piipahtanut Loputtomasti Pitkitetty Wowbagger.
<pesasa> elias_a: Mandvd oli joskus ihan hyvä, mutta sitäkään ei ole taidettu kehittää enää muutamaan vuoteen. 2Mandvd näytti olevan, mutta ei onnistunut asentaminen, että olisi päässyt kokeilemaan. En tiedä, oliko tuossa tekstityksiä.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-11
<Tm_T> huomentapäivää
<StockAntenna> huomenta
<tathhu> ay
<user_6321> allah is doing
<user_6321> sun is not doing allah is doinf
<user_6321> sun is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> moon is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> stars are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> planets are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> galaxies are not doing allah is doing
<StockAntenna> islam-iskuko tuo oli?
<kirvesAxe> oha allah issuj
<Hejkki> tais olla :D
<elias_a> Näin unessa Allahin kasvot. Niissä oli iso karvainen näppy.
<Hejkki> joo, otithan kuvan todisteeksi
<hahlo> pakistaninpoika
<StockAntenna> niin se vaan islam tulee kaikkialla, ihan Ubuntu-kanavallekin
<Hejkki> pitäähän sitä olla tasa-arvoinen kanava
<StockAntenna> nyt sit vaan hakemaan reposta Minbar Prayer Times, mulla se näkyy tässä Ubuntussa olevankin jo asennettuna
<Hejkki> :)
<Hejkki> jonotusnumero jumalalle?
<StockAntenna> ei kun tolla Ubuntusi alkaa äännellä jokaisen rukoushetken lähestyessä
<StockAntenna> liekö tuota ikinä avannut aiemmin kun qiblakin oli että oltaisiin oletussijainnissa Makkah'ssa
<Hejkki> :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-13
<tathhu> voihan, mistähän sitä sais ubu-meizun..
<elias_a> tathhu: Siis minkä?
<Mirv> elias_a: tämän http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/features.html
<Mirv> MX4 taitaa olla vaan aika lailla loppuunmyyty ikävä kyllä
<Mirv> tämä vuosi on kuitenkin vielä varsin nuori
<Mirv> MX4 oli vähän vanha malli jo siinä vaiheessa kun se Ubuntu-versio tuli myyntiin joten kovin pitkään varmaan komponentteja yms ei saanut
<tathhu> ähh
<tathhu> eikös tohon "normiversioon" saanut flashattya ubuntun?
<tathhu> Toki vois jonkun nexus 5 mutmut..
<elias_a> Mirv: Kiitos valistuksesta!
<Mirv> tathhu: enpä muista. Bq on ihan jees jos ei oo kiire saada jotain kovempaa rautaa. ja jos ei ole kiire on aikaa odottaa mitä tämä vuosi tuo tullessaan.
<Mirv> itse olen odotuskannalla ja käytän Bq:ta toistaiseksi
<tathhu> en mä nyt silleen kovempaa rautaa tarvi mut oishan se "ihan jees" :P
<tathhu> ehkä ostan kaverilta E5 pois. :>
<StockAntenna> miksi tuo on vain EU:ssa?
<StockAntenna> onko siinä jokin patentti tms ongelma?
<Mikaela> Taajuudet, ehkä
<Mirv> LTE- ja 3G-taajuudet
<Mirv> ja tietty ylipäätänsä markkinoille tuominen ei ole vain että laittaa myyntiin, vaan kaiken maailman paperisotaa
<StockAntenna> varmaan tosiaan ei ole viitsitty hakea FCC-ID:tä
<netman87> minkäslaista softaraidia suositteletta jos mulla on 320gb levyjä 4kpl kaikki eri mallesia ja käytettyjä?
<netman87> en tarvi oikeasti, mutta ajattelin testailla vähän samalla kun mietin lopullisen käyttötarkoituksen pannulle
<mjr> Tjaah. Nykyään mä suosin melkein raid6:a heti kun se on semijärkevää ja neljällä se on semijärkevää, yhtä tilatehokas kuin 10 ;)
<mjr> siinähän menee siis kaksi levyä pariteetille, menis puolet 4:stä
<mjr> jos on pihimpi mut riskeeraa sen että kaksi levyä poksahtais ennen ku ehtii vaihtaa niin raid5
<mjr> raid10 voi olla tehokkaampi kuin 6, jos tehoa kaipaa
<Maakuth> kyllä se kutonen vaan mielenrauhaa tuo, varsinkin jos tollanen kierrätyskokoonpano on kyseessä, niin voi mennä viikkojakin varaosan etsimiseen
<Maakuth> isommilla levyillä suositellaan nykyisin vähintään tuota tuplapariteettia senkin takia, että vaikka sinne saisi heti uuden levyn, voi rebuildissa mennä aikaa
<netman87> juuh, mitenhän ubuntun kanssa tuo softa raid6?
<netman87> onko hankalakin konffailla?
<netman87> ois siinä rautaohjainkin mutta en tiedä mitä se tykkää erimallisista levyistä
<mjr> melko helppoja noi raidit on
<mjr> rauta voi tykätä kyttyrää ja sit niissä on se että jos ohjain poksahtaa niin tarttee mahdollisesti yrittää löytää just samanlainen...
<tale> Onko kokemusta digitaalisista äänitallentimista, siis vempaimista kuten Olympus LS-11 8 Gt audiontallennin? Toimiiko ne Linuxin kanssa että saa äänitiedostot tietsikalle?
<elias_a> tale: Useimmiten näkyy ihan USB-muistina koneelle. Toinen kysymys onkin sitten, että missä formaatissa se tallennin tallentaa äänen.
<mjr> tallennusmuodot: PCM(WAV) / MP3 / WMA
<mjr> eiköhän sen saa siitä ulos, vähintään wavina. Vaikea sanoa toki varmaksi, mutta luultavimmin toimii kuten elias_a sanoi.
<mjr> LS-5:sta löysin tiedon että sen sisäinen muisti olis avautunut USB:n läpi just noin, joskin SD-korttia ei näkynyt samaan aikaan. Vuodelta 2010, mahdollisesti korjautunut (ja SD-kortin nyt voi lukea erillisessä lukijassa jos hätä tulee)
<mjr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/669761
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 669761 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu can only access the internal memory but not the the flash card on Olympus LS5" [Undecided,Expired]
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-14
<tale> Kiitoksia elias_a ja mjr .
<Mikaela> Expired ei näytä hyvältä tuossa
<elias_a> Ihan tavallista kun on marginaalilaitteista kyse.
<StockAntenna> musta tuki laitteille Linuxissa on yleisesti ottaen hyvä
<elias_a> No enpä tiedä. Mulla on jonkin verran laitteita, joille ei oo eikä tuu tukea.
<elias_a> Harmi vaan kun kyse on prosumer-laitteista eikä mistään no name-krääsästä.
<Mikaela> Minulla on Huawei E3372 tai jokin ja sen bugirqporttia varten pitäisi kokeilla toimiiko se precisellä, n
<Mikaela> Mutta ei vain ole toimintakykyä itsellä niinkåän helppoon asiaan
<Mikaela> Oikeqstaan nyt voisin kokeilla
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1527914
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1527914 in linux (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3372 is not detected and cannot be used" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> Xenial-puolella on ilmeiseti valitettu vähän fonteista (duplikaatit) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-tlwg/+bug/1533453
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1533453 in fonts-tlwg (Ubuntu) "fonts-tlwg-*-ttf packages fail to upgrade from 1:0.6.2-1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1527914 - osaako joku selittää suomeksi mitä tämä henkilö haluaa minun tekevän ja miten minä teen sen?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1527914 in linux (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3372 is not detected and cannot be used" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ansa> se ois kyllä oikeasti halunnut että testaat tuota vanhemmalla kernelillä nykyisessä distribuutiossa, eikä vanhemmalla distrolla
<Mikaela> Ja minä teen sen miten? Eikö se myös riko kaikkea?
<ansa> suhteellista, ei pelkkä vanhemman kernelin asentaminen ja siihen boottaaminen nyt periaatteessa riko mitään, se ei vaan välttämättä toimi
<StockAntenna> sullahan voi olla jo vanhempia kerneleitä asennettuna, täällähän useamman kerran toistunut aihe on kerneongelma®
<Mikaela> ai niin, niitähän voi olla useita samanaikaisesti.. Minun siis pitäisi keksiä miten saan asennettua vai käännettyä kaikki vanhat repot precisestä ylöspäin ja katsoa missä se ei toimi?
<ansa> no se precisen kernelin testaaminen ois alku, koska voihan olla että se ei toimi silläkään ja kyseessä onkin regressio jossain muualla
<Mikaela> mistä minä siis saan sen ja miten minä asennan sen?
 * Mikaela joutuu nyt katoamaan joksikin aikaa
<hahlo> onko kukaan kehunut 15:04 lubuntua?
<Mikaela> 15.04n tuki taitaa päättyä ensikuussa, kaipailet kai 14.04ää tai 15.10tä
<hahlo> ei, mulla se ajossa, tykkään et toimii hyvin :)
<Echramath> Onko ne Lubuntut kauheasti muuttuneet?
<Echramath> Mä olen tässä Xubuntua päivitellyt aina uusimpaan enkä ole vuosiin huomannut yhtään mitään
<hahlo> ei kai nämäkään paljoa
<Thaurwylth> Näkyvät muutokset kai tulevat ryppäittäin ja harvoin. Sen sijaan taustalla voi tapahtua paljonkin silloin, jos on merkillisiä yhteensopivuusongelmia ohjelmissa tai sitten Ubuntun ja laitteiston välillä. Jos on jokin ongelma, niin eron saattaa huomata versiosta toiseen. Jos ei ole alun perinkään ongelmaa, niin mitään muutosta ei tietenkään näy.
<hahlo> joo toimii luotettavammin kuin ennen
<hahlo> esim filemanager ei enää kaatuile
<StockAntenna> pitäs joskus kokeilla noita _ubuntuja
<StockAntenna> olen kyllä kirjaimettomaan tyytyväinen
<Mikaela> muista myös ubuntu _t
<Thaurwylth> Mie ajattelin seuraavaksi laittaa Medibuntun, vai onko sen nimi edes Medibuntu? No kumminkin Xubuntu-pohjainen, mutta se ei ole siinä mielessä kevytversio, että siinähän on kaikkea muuta kamaa sitten.
<StockAntenna> lääketieteelliset softat esiasennettuna?
<Mikaela> Medibuntu on pelkkä kolmannen osapuolen repo, joka on turha, koska libdvdcss-asennusskripti on jossakin paketissa
<Thaurwylth> Oikeasti tarkoitinkin Ubuntu Studiota.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Pojalla on se ja on ihan asiallinen, etenkin jos tarvitsee matalalatenssikerneliä.
<Thaurwylth> Juu, viimeksi kun asia oli puheena, niin miulle taidettiin täällä mainita, että tuo on rakennettu Xubuntu- tai ainakin Xfce-kaman päälle sen takia, että voidaan käyttää resursseja justiinsa noihin hommiin.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-15
<tathhu> Jaa tässä mobiiliubuntussa ei saa vieläkään imporattuua kontakteja suoraan .vcf'stä guilla :(
<Thaurwylth> Tarkoitatko Touchia vai jotakin muuta? Tai siis onko niitä elossa olevia projekteja edes monta?
<tathhu> Touchia juu
<tathhu> Vedin sit mailin kautta ku jaksanut ruveta leikkimää
<Thaurwylth> Onko sitä miten paljon kehitetty vaikkapa viimeisen vuoden aikana?
<Thaurwylth> Siis lähinnä kiinnostaa se, onko siinä miten iso kehitysprojekti pystyssä sen ympärillä.
<tathhu> Mirv varmaan osaa vastata tohon :P
<tathhu> En mä oikein tiedä, tuntuu taas vähän paremmalta mitä kesällä kun oli joku kuukauden käytössä
<Thaurwylth> Oooo, hyvältä kuulostaa!
<tathhu> Riittää itelle jos se joku bugi on korjattu et dbus menee ihan jumiin ja käyttöliittymä jäätyy :P
<tathhu> Ei jaksanu enää androidia eikä  uudesta sailfishluuristakaan oo tietoa:)
<Mirv> Thaurwylth: no Canonicalilla on iso kehitysprojekti, yhteisöporttaukset tietylle laitteelle on aina vähän tulee ja menee eli status vaihtelee. mutta jos ajattelee että ostaisi Ubuntu-puhelimen niin se itse softakehitys kehittyy koko ajan.. vaikka edelleen puuttuu ominaisuuksia kuten tuo kontaktien importtauksen vaihtoehdot, mutta tosi monta ominaisuutta myös tulossa lähikuukausina OTA-9 (parin viikon
<Mirv>  sisään) ja OTA-10-päivityksissä
<Mirv> jos ajattelee yhteisöprojekteja niin vaihtoehtona myös Plasma Mobile. mutta kaikki on sen verran uutta että toimivinta saa ostamalla Ubuntu-luurin mikä juuri tällä hetkellä tarkoittaa kahta Bq-mallia (koska Meizu on jo loppuunmyyty) mutta vuosi on vasta aluillaan  se
<Mirv> n suhteen, Bq:t ovat jo yli puoli vuotta sitten julkaistuja
<Thaurwylth> Ahas.
<Mirv> joka OTA-päivityksessä on tullut kyllä mukavia juttuja
<Mirv> korjauksien lisäksi
<Thaurwylth> Mikäs muuten Canonicalin paino on nykyään projekteissa Touchin ja Desktopin välillä?
<Mirv> Thaurwylth: mulla on siis toi käytössä https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e-4-5-fr/ ja oon nykyään jo luokkaa tosi tyytyväinen, kaksi liittymääkin käytössä
<Mirv> Thaurwylth: Touch vie tällä hetkellä kun siellä on niin paljon tekemistä eikä resurssit vaan riitä. ehkä sit kun Ubuntu Personal tulee tosissaan (snappy-pohjainen työpöytä- ja mobiiliratkaisu) niin työpöytään siirtyy takaisin päin painotus
<Mirv> mut 16.04 LTS on jo aika valmis monella tapaa tuotteena ja OEM:lle työpöydän osalta, puhelimessa käytetään nykyistä ratkaisua ja snappy lähtee ensin kunnolla käyntiin pilvi- ja IoT-puolella
<Thaurwylth> Ahas^2.
<Mirv> mut varmaan sit tän vuoden toisella puoliskolla Ubuntu Personalia enemmän kun 16.04 LTS on saatu alta (arvelisin)
<Thaurwylth> Mie joskus aikoinaan kokeilin KDE-ympäristöä varmaan päivän ja totesin, että ei hemmetti, koskaan en käytä muuta kuin Gnomea. No siitä on ihan vitusti aikaa, Unityllä on päristelty menemään siitä asti, kun Ubuntu vaihtui siihen. Itse asiassa tämä oli joskus ehkis 12 vuotta sitten. Mimmoisia nuo KDE ja Unity ovat nykyään toisiinsa verrattuna? Kannattaako sitä Kubuntua kokeilla joskus? Onko jopa ...
<Thaurwylth> ... ehdottomasti syytä vaihtaa?
<Thaurwylth> Tosin siinä mielessä pölhö kysymys, että justiinsa uhkailin joka tapauksessa kohta vaihtavani Xfce-pohjaiseen systeemiin.
<ninnnu> tottumiskysymyksiä
<ninnnu> Jos pitäs valita Gnome/Unity/KDE, niin ottaisin KDE:n ihan milloin vain
<ninnnu> Mutta koska tykkään että kaikki vääntö ei mene karkkiin niin on xfce :P
<Thaurwylth> ...Ja pienemmissä koneissa aion ihan kohtsillään testata Lubuntuja.
<jjo> oho, työpöytäsodat alkamassa
<jjo> mä sanon että cinnamon
<Thaurwylth> Niin no miulla kiinnostaa esim. se, onko noissa Unityssä ja Koossa nykyään enää hirveästi eroja edes. Ainakin Gnome ja sittemmin Unityhän on ulkoisesti yrittänyt, tai ainakin viitisen vuotta sitten yritti, kehittyä koko ajan siihen suuntaan, että sitä olisi käytännön hankala erottaa Windowsista.
<Tomin> Gnome Shell tietty :D
<diffis> Mä olen todennut LXDE:n itelleni sopivaksi. Mutta makunsa kullakin ja vähän alkaa olla ilmassa, että munkin makuni tuosta LXDE:stä vielä johonkin suuntaan muuttuu.
<Thaurwylth> Niin jospa tämä suppenemis-kehitys olisi sama noiden kahden välillä.
<Tomin> miusta kaikki isoimmat Gnome, Unity, KDE, Xfce on kyllä keskenään aika erilaisia. Unityssä toki ohjelmat on pitkälle samoja kuin Gnomessa, mutta usein vähän vanhoja versioita niistä
<ninnnu> Thaurwylth: OSX:ää päin Unity on kovasti yrittäny mennä, ei niinkään Windowsia
<Thaurwylth> Mjahans.
<ninnnu> KDE taas joskus oli enemmän Windowsimainen
<Tomin> mukava kun wlan toimii 866 Mb/s nopeudella, ei vaan oo kauheesti käyttöä irkatessa...
<Thaurwylth> Ehkä siinäkin mielessä vähän epämerkityksellinen se miun 12 vuotta sitten testaama ero, että muistaakseni miulla oli siihen aikaan vielä Red Hat joka tapauksessa. Eiku olikohan?
<Tomin> ajalta ennen ubuntua kuitenkin? eka ubuntu julkaistiin joskus loppuvuonna 2004 muistaakseni
<Thaurwylth> Täytyy myöntää, että en kyllä muista.
<Thaurwylth> Mitkä ovat erityisen valtavat KDE ja Unityn väliset erot nykypäivänä sitten?
<diffis> Mua kiinnostais jossain mielessä jokin, missä ois piirteitä sekä Unitystä että Enlightenmentistä. Enlightenmenttiä käytin jo koneellakin, mutta en sitten kuitenkaan jaksanut alkaa säätää sen kanssa. Toinen mielenkiintoinen asia vois olla oman työpöytäympäristön rakentaminen jonkinlaisista palikoista. Tulis ainakin sellanen kun haluaa - kun nyt vaan ensin tietäis mitä haluaa...
<Tomin> KDE näyttää vielä perinteiseltä työpöydältä alapalkkeineen, mutta Unity on jotain muuta. Tosin KDE:sta saa kyllä vähän vaikka minkä näköisen halutessaan. KDE:ssä on paljon paremmat muokkausmahdollisuudet kuin Unityssä, mikä ei tosin kerro paljon, koska Unityssä ne tuntuu olevan aika olemattomat.
<Thaurwylth> Ai niin, mainitaan vielä, että miusta on ihan OK, että on olemassa pystysuuntainen Launcher ja kaikille yhteinen Top Menu Bar.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-16
<StockAntenna> Unity onkin unity eikä configty
<StockAntenna> ei sitä konffailla
<StockAntenna> tosin kyllähän siinä muutama konffaus täytyy tehdä asennuksen jälkeen, kuten poistaa huonot scrollbarit käytöstä ja laittaa normaalimpi alt-tab
<StockAntenna> ja pienemmät ikonit että mahtuu riittävästi nappuloita ja ne ovat hiirikäyttöön optimoitu launcherissa
<Thaurwylth> Mikään noista ei kuulosta niin tarpeelliselta muutokselta, että olisin itse muokannut.
<StockAntenna> eikö edes ne scrollbarin irvikuvat ole kelvottomat käyttää?
<Thaurwylth> Niin meinaat niitä kahta hyppynappia, jotka ilmestyvät reunassa? Vai onko uudemmissa Unityn versioissa tämä kehittynyt edelleen? Uusimpia Unityjä en ole eläissäni vielä nähnyt.
<StockAntenna> juu ne
<Thaurwylth> Se on joissakin sovelluksissa jopa kätevä, muuten fiilikset ovat neutraalit.
<Thaurwylth> Yksi toinenkin janari aikoinaan otti aika raskaasti kantaa niitä vastaan, täytyy myöntää, että mie vissiin sitten näen asiat eri tavalla.
<aq2> mate-versio pyörii hyvin :)
<StockAntenna> muuten Unity on loistava
<StockAntenna> sekin on harvinainen mielipide
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-17
<Echramath> Hah, sääappi heittää taas kahdeksan astetta
<tathhu> Möh, bq oli vetäny akun tyhjäks :l
<StockAntenna> Echramath: mikäs sääapp on kyseessä
<Echramath> Mikähän tää weather report täällä xfce:ssä on
<StockAntenna> jahas unityläinen ei moisia tiedä
<Thaurwylth> Hakeeko se netistä datat vai onko puhelimissa omia antureita?
<Echramath> Ei tämä ole puhelin
<Thaurwylth> Onko laitteissa omia antureita?
<Echramath> Mitä ihmettä
<Echramath> Tämä arpoo sen ennusteesta http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<elias_a> Onkos joku keksinyt ratkaisua siihen, että Transmission alkaa herjata "lupa evätty" Lataukset-hakemistosta?
<elias_a> Näyttäisi olevan yleisempikin ongelma.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-10
<ansa> https://bartongeorge.io/2017/01/09/welcome-the-new-ubuntu-based-precision-line-up-mobile-workstations-plus-a-new-all-in-one/
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-11
<hahlo> onko tietoo myykö joku suomessa sitä lehdissä mainittua Dell:iä Ubuntulla?
<ansa> hahlo, ostin Dustinhomesta
<hahlo> joo se on aika lähelle suomalainen
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-12
<SharkMa-san> osaakos kukaan vastata miten pystyy korjaamaan kun apt on 16.04:ssä alkanut heittämään operation not permitted herjaa, esim unable to open '/lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/kernel/sound/pci/lx6464es/snd-lx6464es.ko.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted
<puhuri> olisiko jotain levyongelmaa? Mitä ls -l sanoo tuolle tiedostolle?
<SharkMa-san> kyseistä tiedostoa ei ole hakemistossa
<SharkMa-san> ja levyllä on 100 gigaa vapaata tilaa
<ansa> Mitkä on tuon hakemiston oikeudet?
<ansa> Eikun open.. hmm
<SharkMa-san> 755, rootin omistama
<SharkMa-san> tai jos tarkkoja ollaan lx6464es -hakemistoa ei edes ole, mutta pci -hakemistolla on tuo oikeus
<ansa> mitä df -i näyttää levylle? Ts. onko inodeja vapaana?
<SharkMa-san> käytössä 5%
<SharkMa-san> eli on
<ansa> Joo, eikä siitä varmaan edes tulis operation not permitted virheenä
<SharkMa-san> näytti nyt asentuvan kun poistin kernelin ja siivosin /boot -hakemiston
<SharkMa-san> vaikka antoi Unable to find an initial ram disk that I know how to handle -herjaa
<ansa> ahh, onko sulla siinä erillinen /boot joka olis täynnä?
<SharkMa-san> oli sielläkin yli 200 megaa vapaana
<SharkMa-san> mutta aika monta vanhaa initrd:tä (esim. initrd.img-4.4.0-57-generic.old-dkms) siellä oli... jännä että niitä ei poisteta kernelin poiston yhteydessä
<ansa> tuo dkms saattaa sotkea
<pesasa> Voisko olla, että paketinhallinta olisi kompastunut jossain kohtaa kesken työskentelyn. Ehtinyt poistaa/uudelleennimetä tiedoston, muttei "merkitä ylös", että on sen jo tehnyt. Sitten seuraavalla käyttökerralla yrittää suorittaa keskenjääneitä.
<l0llip0p> pesasa: eikö silloin, kun paketit eivät ole asentuneet oikein, käy komento: sudo dpkg --confiuge -a
<ansa> tuo vain konfiguroi loppuun ne mitä on purettu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-13
<hahlo> en löytänyt kuin dellin verkkokaupasta sen nvidia-quadro läppärin, dell 3520 ubuntulla
<hahlo> paljonkohan siitä menee tullia veroja, vissiin usa:sta tulee
<elias_a> hahlo: Eiks sitä nyt saa EU-alueen kaupasta?
<hahlo> en tiedä, tosi sekavaa, vaikka mb-lehti mainosti
<hahlo> en ainakaan löytänyt
<hahlo> niitä intel malleja kyllä
<hahlo> mut toi kiinnostaisi, että miten dell saanut nvidian toimimaan kauppakelpoisesti
<elias_a> hahlo: Pistä ne MB:n toimittajat selvittämään mistä sitä saa EU-alueelta. :)
<hahlo> totta se olis oikein niille :)
<inz> hahlo, tulli kannettaville on 0 %, mutta normi alvi toki
<hahlo> eli 24%?
<Laodikea> joo
<hahlo> hyvä tietää
<Mirv> hahlo: mistä kaupasta löysit tai kysyit dell 3520 ubuntulla? vai meinaatko että dell.fi:ssä jossa ei ole verkkokauppaa vaan ainoastaan tuotetietoja (usein puutteellisia tai vanhentuneita)
<Mirv> mutta joo nuo uudet precisionit pitäisi olla kaikki saatavilla Ubuntulla, Suomessa vaan Dell-myynti vähän kankeaa jälleenmyyjien kautta
<Mirv> mutta pitäis onnistua
<hahlo> Mirv: etsin googlella, ja katsoin ainakin dustinhomesta, missä oli kaksi intel-mallia
<foolaround> dustinista ite ostanu dellin
<foolaround> asiallinen pulju
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-15
<hahlo> toimiiko teillä tuxracer? mulla kuului vain ääni ja työpötä nyki, mut ei auennut peliä
<hahlo> mä en tiedä onks intel liian hidas näytönohjain tuxille
<elias_a> Riippuu vähän siitä että mikä Intel on kyseessä. :P
<hahlo> joo, tää läppäri i5 lenovo sen ohjain
<elias_a> Pitäisi kyllä toimia.
<hahlo> ok, sit vaan joku bugi
<elias_a> Mulla on usein tuollaisia ongelmia nykyään Intelin näytönohjaimen kanssa kun kone on ollut suspend-tilassa.
<elias_a> Sen jälkeen ei toimi videot kunnolla.
<hahlo> ahaa justiin
<hahlo> mulla myös gnome eikä unity
<elias_a> Enpä osaa tuohon sanoa, että onko eroa.
<hahlo> just
<puhuri> tuleeko dmesgiin jotain drm:stä?
<hahlo> katsonpa
<hahlo> ei
<hahlo> Cannot connect to server request channel
<hahlo> tommonen tulee kun päätteestä käynnistää
<hahlo> jaa se on ääni
<hahlo> ääni toimii siinä tuxracerissa, kuva puuttuu
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-08
<Mikaela> Onko https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades vielä paikkansa pitävää tietoa vai onko tähän jokin uusi systeemi? Kaveri puhui miten hänen pitäisi päivittää tuettuun Ubuntun versioon ja linkitin tämän ja katsoin sitten viimeksi muokattu 2015 ja haluaisin varmistaa tämän asian.
<ninnnu> jos on tarkoitus päivittää EOLista EOLiin tai saada EOLattuun viimeisimmät k.o versiolle asennetut paketit niin joo
<Mikaela> Kiitos
<Guest6345> hi everyone
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-09
<Mirv> ooh! https://bartongeorge.io/2018/01/04/xps-13-developer-edition-the-7th-gen-is-here/
<Mirv> Suomi on kuten aina noissa mainitsemattomissa "offline"-maissa mutta pitäisi tulla jälleenmyyjille
<Radeon> Hei taas, linux koneeni meni taas vaihteeksi tilttiin, tulee seuraavaa tekstiä: /dev/sdb1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found. /dev/sdb1:UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY. (i.e., without -a or -p options) fsck exited with status code 4 the root filesystem on /dev/sdb1 requires a manual fsck BusyBox V1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built-in she
<Radeon> built-in commands.  (initramfs)
<Laodikea> fsck /dev/sdb1 < tuolla on lähtenyt 6.8. ja 28.9. viime vuonna
<Laodikea> eli komento on ilman lainausmerkkejä: "fsck /dev/sdb1"
<Radeon> Laitoin tuon (initramfs) komennon jälkeen fsck ja painoin enter. Tuli teksti fsck  from util-linux 2.27.1
<Radeon> Kiitos taas Tuo teksti Pass 1:  Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes Inodes that were part of a corrupted linked list  found. Fix<y>?
<Laodikea> 28.9. naputit y-kirjainta niin monta kertaa kuin fsck-ohjelma kysyi ja ongelma korjaantui
<Radeon> Painan taas tuota y
<Radeon> Hakee taas pitkän listan ja kun painan y niin tulee loppuun jossa lukee Free blocks count wrong for group #33 (17181, counted=17210).
<Radeon> Onkohan se joku ilmoitus olemassa olevasta virheestä koneessani
<Radeon> Ole yleensä tässä vaiheessa vain sammuttanut koneen ja se on alkanut pelittää
<StockAntenna> fsking linux
<StockAntenna> fscking linux siis
<Radeon> Ei anna kirjoittaa muuta kuin painaa joko y
<Radeon> Tai sammuttaa kone
<Laodikea> Jos tietokoneen sammuttaminen on aiemmin tässä vaiheessa toiminut, niin yrittäisin sitä myös tällä kerralla
<Radeon> Tai oli väärässä, painoin vielä vaan tuota y ja tultiin nyt ilmeisesti listan loppuun jossa sanoo /dev/sdb1: *****FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***********
<Radeon> Mutta sitten tuli yksi tyhjä rivi ja *********WARNING: Filesystem still has errors ********
<Radeon> Ja sitten taas yksi tyhjä rivi ja teksti /dev/sdb1: 1182310/15007744 files (0.2% non-contiguous), 7975913/60001024 blocks
<Radeon> Mitähän tuo vois merkitä
<Radeon> Kirjoitin exit ja taas tuli pitkä lista juttuja ja sitten Ubuntu avautuikin
<Radeon> Kiitän taas neuvoistanne, erityisesti Laodikea! Olen avullasi saanut koneen nousemaan taas toimivaksi
<Laodikea> Eipä kestä :)
<Radeon> Tosin jään ihmettelemään mitä on tapahtunut joka johti koneen kaatumiseen
<DrGrov> Päivää kaikille
<Hejkki> yöt
<DrGrov> Pienimuotoinen kysymys... Jonkunlaista pikkumuotoista verkkostatistiikka työkalua terminaaliin jossa lokimahdollisuus?
<DrGrov> Löytyi, iftop hoitaa hommansa
<Hejkki> :D
<Hejkki> kannatti tulla kysyy
<hahlo> no se luuli et on yö :)
<Hejkki> jaaa eikö se ookaan?
<hahlo> on aika hämärä kyllä
<Hejkki> ;)
<pesasa> Suomalainen talviyö. Kestää ... mitä ... lokakuusta maaliskuulle?
<Hejkki> no melkeen joo
<StockAntenna> onhan nyt jopa aurinkoa ollut
<thaurwylth> Ivalossa nousi aurinko käsittääkseni tänään.
<thaurwylth> Eli ei sielläkään ollut pimeää kuin joulukuun alkupuoliskolta loppiaiseen.
<Hejkki> no "jes"
<StockAntenna> https://portvardo.roundshot.com/ mut Vardøssä on pimeeää
<Hejkki> pitäiskö ostaa joku lelu
<StockAntenna> tietävä kone-tyyppinen lelu?
<Hejkki> lentävä tietopaketti eli joku helikopteri kauko-ohjattava, vielä ku olis sellanen jota voi ohjelmoida ite :D
<StockAntenna> no se onkin järkevämpi ostos nykytilanteessa kuin Intel-pohjainen tietävä kone
<Hejkki> =)
<Hejkki> totta
<Hejkki> intel inside, idiot outside, eiks toi oo jo wanha sanonta
<Hejkki> noh
<thaurwylth> Vuoreija toki on aika ronskisti pohjoiseen Ivalosta, hehee.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-11
<DrGrov> Päiviä kaikille
<DrGrov> Näin että eilenköhän tuli nuo uudet päivitykset kerneliin, ovatko nuo ne odotetut päivitykset? 4.13.x kerneli käytössä.
<Laodikea> [    0.000000] Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled <- tuollainen viesti kaiketi pitäisi näkyä jossain logissa
<ninnnu> dmesg|grep User|head -n1
<ansa> https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<DrGrov> Itse käytin tätä kun luin ubuntun joltain foorumilta
<DrGrov> grep cpu_insecure /proc/cpuinfo && echo "patched :)" || echo "unpatched :("
<teemu_> sori OT, mutta sattuuko kukaan käyttämään Slackia irc-gatewayn kautta ja jos, niin toimiiko active/away-tilatieto tällä hetkellä?
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-13
<KingParrot> is this a funny ubuntu chat room?
<KingParrot> makes the ubuntu smile when it cryies
<KingParrot> but Ronda bakes potato stew like no other can
<KingParrot> I installed libwxgtk2.8-0 (>= 2.8.12.1+dfsg2) but it told me that it is not configured.
<KingParrot> It is in the list and it seems to be working.
<KingParrot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-wxgtk2.8
<KingParrot> python-wxgtk2.8 is broken or not fully installed
<KingParrot> I was wrong that was not it in the list.
<KingParrot> KittySnake will nerver have a real release date because it is a NSA project.
<KingParrot> It is in time for the steam boat convention.
<KingParrot> --selinux-user SEUSER
<xet7> KingParrot: This is Ubuntu channel for Finnish talking people
<xet7> KingParrot: I don't know is this funny chat room, depends if somebody tells a joke
<xet7> KingParrot: So this is ubuntu-fi for Finnish, not Ubuntu-fu like funny or kung-fu :D
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ytbsrpvd: Elekaz_ pesasa juham ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) xtkazvs: avantgardist spz-32 crope ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gjpsjxtuaf: Hiippari xet7 ansa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) hnvnpepom: Uitto elias_a PKJedi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) eozlru: motalc puhuri ansa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) sbkkovqkum: ninnnu elias_a Hejkki ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ccqojrn: thaurwylth hahlo_cloud atalsta ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) hzefmbaf: ubuntulog inz hiippariX ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tener: Mmike kirvesAxe mjr â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kibkabsnd: atalsta crope motalc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mkuvezo: Echramath mjr tester668[m] â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) miizubouag: juham teemu_ Mirv ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) chngoa: Kosqe Hiippari hahlo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qaveikepz: hahlo_cloud usvi_ ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lehltcwsi: lubotu3 jjo puhuri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kbuvxkz: xet7 hahlo_cloud ansa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qjgdunl: Kurko atalsta Laodikea ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) iugtvq: thaurwylth ansa atalsta ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jwpvczplr: juham Tomin gildean ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gzvppcgryb: Kehet Echramath Kosqe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) oekssxeqv: Jurkki Mikaela usvi_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kxzgfsnh: Mikaela Mirv xet7 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ltosrqsq: Hiippari Heikkila Jurkki ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) fnrilm: Hejkki tnli ubot9 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lkifxncoj: ninnnu juham Tekno_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) fgwexcqu: Jurkki tester668[m] Mirv ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) yjnizbz: Tomin Kurko ninnnu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) sigsqkizlf: avantgardist spz-32 kirvesAxe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) xstjexyhnm: Hejkki Laodikea KingParrot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vgbawnqwwp: pesasa spz-32 StockAntenna ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mnpuyhzu: Echramath xet7 Talikka ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tosubh: pesasa tester668[m] juham ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) iupxnzenzb: Kurko mjr ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) czhnhxnr: spz-32 otto_ Tomin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) enufnyixx: spz-32 atalsta Iltsu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mwxvu: Echramath pesasa elias_a ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ylyvx: kirvesAxe Kosqe KingParrot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kaqyfvaoze: Uitto Tekno_ Hiippari ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) xegwoj: ubuntulog hatiac otto_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dnzyhqg: hatiac tnli Kurko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gkdbumwuju: Tomin tnli crope ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) sgbcyhny: Tekno_ Elekaz_ xet7 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) xmiva: hahlo ubot9 Mmike ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) inogcvceq: Laodikea xet7 ernie77 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) amujxkdqi: ernie77 hiippariX puhuri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) psuhi: kirvesAxe ninnnu Hejkki ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jokwar: Kurko Laodikea ansa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) hmrqi: Heikkila Mikaela Kosqe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) wltnhy: Tomin thaurwylth lubotu3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) sljogxkxq: hatiac puhuri Tekno_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) yldqigpxe: gildean lliehu Mikaela ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vbokv: xet7 lubotu3 pesasa â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<reggiocaD7LMPN> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) yacsjl: ubot9 tester668[m] kirvesAxe â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) dpqwfqjhb: t0h_ hahlo_cloud ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) uuynwvshe: crope hahlo_cloud pesasa â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qqopdfjpa: kingi89 jjo hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) womcxpjqkd: atalsta hahlo Mikaela ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ctkipus: zacura Mikaela Tomin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mjdawkwxm: Mmike jjo Mikaela ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) rftadnnrpk: t0h_ crope Echramath ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) zlbuqd: hatiac Talikka crope ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gtgrdhs: Iltsu xet7 hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) djnwszauv: jjo ninnnu crope ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) faqyirq: Mirv ernie77 Talikka ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) srvfcqgajt: Iltsu spz-32 hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tqwetcxbkw: tnli motalc Echramath ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) bpxvifxgrj: ansa Heikkila Hejkki ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gkeixl: Tomin Mmike hatiac ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) xtxlqjdxn: hatiac Tekno_ Mmike ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lxbprvrhv: teemu_ otto_ Mikaela ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) sgnjdzzi: Echramath crope Mikaela ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) rapfsgso: hahlo_cloud otto_ teemu_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) wrdgvgq: ubot9 spz-32 Elekaz_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) hcorrnzxpm: hahlo_cloud Echramath juham ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<reggiocaD7LMPN> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tortl: heikki lubotu3 tnli â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) zzjlngfaoy: Hirppa hiippariX Kehet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qqledbbxj: ernie77 Hirppa StockAntenna ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kvhti: gildean Mikaela ansa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qctveegsxi: puhuri tester668[m] tnli â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lqsakanqpz: thaurwylth Kehet Iltsu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) skzwbsbkf: ninnnu Mirv puhuri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) vcjrkls: Hejkki crope Echramath ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) zswdp: motalc avantgardist Hejkki ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) nmpis: xet7 Mmike ninnnu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) groadurjkk: hahlo_cloud Tomin Heikkila ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kdgfple: lliehu Mmike Tekno_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) bchzsyjbe: elias_a zacura ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) qebpvcbbqc: atalsta zacura jjo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ozdsnjkyo: Echramath kingi89 Tomin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ohwnnr: lubotu3 hiippariX elias_a ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) xzetk: Tomin Kurko atalsta ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) spcddvxf: motalc elias_a juham ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jmmiqkz: Laodikea pesasa crope ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) glnxbdemyr: Laodikea Kosqe gildean ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ytlcdum: Hiippari otto_ Echramath ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) bkvtgmoifs: otto_ Jurkki Hiippari ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) nixuc: usvi_ hatiac Mirv ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jwveh: Kehet Hiippari Jurkki ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tjaiwlfveq: juham teemu_ ernie77 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kqmogxdg: Heikkila Mirv Talikka ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) yiajajsbr: ubuntulog PKJedi Heikkila ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) iitzrsxtsj: usvi_ ninnnu Mikaela ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) belio: spz-32 Tomin Uitto ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) fbeewhrjx: Mirv Echramath Heikkila ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) tltiqr: mjr Iltsu Jurkki ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) eykbbeqje: PKJedi ernie77 puhuri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) esoxjtpmaw: lliehu elias_a Kehet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) peozqgpnny: Iltsu Kosqe ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) ksvgi: usvi_ ubot9 lubotu3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kmtakhwmj: puhuri Laodikea Elekaz_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) rcqjkirpwm: tester668[m] ninnnu Crazyguy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) siouztuek: lubotu3 crope StockAntenna ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) gquuyd: juham Mmike jjo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) cbgyte: tnli ninnnu ansa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) jwaewbcv: inz hahlo heikki ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) objrmbh: spz-32 lubotu3 KingParrot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) kyeloenxbb: hatiac tnli hiippariX ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<reggiocaD7LMPN> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) mcfzu: t0h_ Kehet Hirppa ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<KingParrot> oh more garbage
<KingParrot> could be a idiot
<usvi_> jaaha
<elias_a> Mellastettu on.
<inz> spam spam span lovely spaaaam
<hahlo> miksei näy värejä?
<thaurwylth> Huonosti koodattu tai tarkoituksella käytetty vain mustan ja valkoisen sävyisiä palikoita tuossa? Miun Irssissä tosiaan sama, ei ole värejä.
<xet7> Joo tää oli erilainen tää mustavalko spammi kuin aiempi moniväri spammi
<kirvesAxe> retrospämmi
